# Old cars suck | Change my mind



## Godboy

I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.

For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.

Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.

Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).

Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...







For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.







If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.

Old cars suck, change my mind.


----------



## Oddball

Old, can turn, can stop, and is fast as fuck!


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.








Yup, ugly as all hell......


----------



## Ringel05

Not to mention the awesome MGB.......  My dad had one, I learned to drive a stick in it.


----------



## Oddball

You're right....I'll take this old, slow. unreliable piece of shit off your hands....Give ya fifty bucks!


----------



## toobfreak

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.  For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.  Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.  Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).  Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...



Gottcha, man!

Damn those silly old cars!  Those stupid old things which:

Ran forever on anything you put in the tank because their engines weren't being pushed to the max.

Could be souped up to triple their horsepower.
Had little in them to break down and if they did, were easily diagnosable and fixable by the owner on the side of the road in 5 minutes without an engineering degree and a computer analysis.
Didn't need high tech suspension or disc brakes because there weren't 10 million cars on the road and it they hit a new car today, would fold it like a newspaper and smash right through it and keep right on going with hardly a scratch.
Didn't need 10,000 safety features because people back then actually knew how to drive.
While we're at it, damn all that silly old art as well!  Imagine, at one time, people actually painted with oils on canvases and turned out dreck like this:



 



Fortunately in the modern era, we do it so much better now on iPads. 





Ahhh, progress.


----------



## james bond

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



That vintage Caddy wouldn't be $100 G, but cheaper.  For $100 K, then you better get a show winner.  The ride would be different from the BMW which you can't get today.  Also, the BMW and most new cars would immediately lose its value once you drove it off the dealer's lot.  It really depends on what you like and it sounds like you enjoy new luxury sports cars in the $100 K range. The problem for most people with news cars is they end up wanting cars more than $100 K when they are in the $100 K budget range.


----------



## Picaro

I went in for the big Road Yachts, like the big two-door Bonnevilles and Buicks convertibles; you could stretch out and sleep in the back seats, the rides were smooth, and the trunks could carry more than some small trucks do today, a big plus if you traveled a lot or were in the service. Hot rods tended to over heat and burn up on long hauls, and cost more in maintenance to boot. The bigger the better.


----------



## Dekster

In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> You're right....I'll take this old, slow. unreliable piece of shit off your hands....Give ya fifty bucks!


Or the old 1940 Ford Deluxe Cabriolet.


----------



## westwall

I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week


----------



## Andylusion

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



Everything you said is entirely true.  But that's not the point.

The people who are into old cars, are into them for differing reasons than anything you listed.

It's about re-living better days when people were generally nice to each other, when we had standards of conduct.

It's about remembering your youth, and driving your new bride in a Chevy Impala Convertible, White with Red interior.  My father still has the photo of him, and my mother, in his Impala convertible.

It's about going back to a happier time.

Now if you are just looking at cars, from a purely quality and functionality perspective.... well yeah, of course new cars beat old cars hands down.

Old cars are of course naturally worse at everything.  Handling, braking, accelerating, power, fuel efficiency... and on and on.

Now, if you are asking which one I would buy from the two cars above... it depends.   I don't like BMWs.  Never did.  Too small... too cramped... not a fan of the styling.   Not that it's bad styling, just not my style.

The other car, isn't my style either though.    One difference is, that first one, is a collectors item.  It will go up in value over time.   It just will.   That BMW is going to lose 20% of it's value, as soon as the wheels hit publicly owned pavement.   That 'thunk thunk" you hear when tires go over the curb, is 20% of the value falling off.

That classic car, is going to keep going up in value over time....  assuming you have a garage to put it in, and maintain it.

So... you have to think about that.  I just looked up a BMW Roadster from 2010, MSRP $46,000, now offering $10,000 for it.   That classic car is going to go up in value.


----------



## Ringel05

Andylusion said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said is entirely true.  But that's not the point.
> 
> The people who are into old cars, are into them for differing reasons than anything you listed.
> 
> It's about re-living better days when people were generally nice to each other, when we had standards of conduct.
> 
> It's about remembering your youth, and driving your new bride in a Chevy Impala Convertible, White with Red interior.  My father still has the photo of him, and my mother, in his Impala convertible.
> 
> It's about going back to a happier time.
> 
> Now if you are just looking at cars, from a purely quality and functionality perspective.... well yeah, of course new cars beat old cars hands down.
> 
> Old cars are of course naturally worse at everything.  Handling, braking, accelerating, power, fuel efficiency... and on and on.
> 
> Now, if you are asking which one I would buy from the two cars above... it depends.   I don't like BMWs.  Never did.  Too small... too cramped... not a fan of the styling.   Not that it's bad styling, just not my style.
> 
> The other car, isn't my style either though.    One difference is, that first one, is a collectors item.  It will go up in value over time.   It just will.   That BMW is going to lose 20% of it's value, as soon as the wheels hit publicly owned pavement.   That 'thunk thunk" you hear when tires go over the curb, is 20% of the value falling off.
> 
> That classic car, is going to keep going up in value over time....  assuming you have a garage to put it in, and maintain it.
> 
> So... you have to think about that.  I just looked up a BMW Roadster from 2010, MSRP $46,000, now offering $10,000 for it.   That classic car is going to go up in value.
Click to expand...

Personally I just like the classic lines of many of the old cars especially the 30s and the 40s automobiles, I could care less about "happier times".


----------



## Ringel05

Art on 4 wheels.........


----------



## Ringel05

Check out this 1936 Desoto Airstream.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
Click to expand...

^ Dope.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Not to mention the awesome MGB.......  My dad had one, I learned to drive a stick in it.


No, its bad.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....I'll take this old, slow. unreliable piece of shit off your hands....Give ya fifty bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the old 1940 Ford Deluxe Cabriolet.
Click to expand...

It sparkles, but that isnt a fun car at all.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Art on 4 wheels.........


The chopped top is cool, the front end is awful. Unless its a restomod, it is not a comfortable ride.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Check out this 1936 Desoto Airstream.


NOOOOO! If i was Bill Gates, i would buy every one of these cars and drive them off a cliff.


----------



## Godboy

Andylusion said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said is entirely true.  But that's not the point.
> 
> The people who are into old cars, are into them for differing reasons than anything you listed.
> 
> It's about re-living better days when people were generally nice to each other, when we had standards of conduct.
> 
> It's about remembering your youth, and driving your new bride in a Chevy Impala Convertible, White with Red interior.  My father still has the photo of him, and my mother, in his Impala convertible.
> 
> It's about going back to a happier time.
> 
> Now if you are just looking at cars, from a purely quality and functionality perspective.... well yeah, of course new cars beat old cars hands down.
> 
> Old cars are of course naturally worse at everything.  Handling, braking, accelerating, power, fuel efficiency... and on and on.
> 
> Now, if you are asking which one I would buy from the two cars above... it depends.   I don't like BMWs.  Never did.  Too small... too cramped... not a fan of the styling.   Not that it's bad styling, just not my style.
> 
> The other car, isn't my style either though.    One difference is, that first one, is a collectors item.  It will go up in value over time.   It just will.   That BMW is going to lose 20% of it's value, as soon as the wheels hit publicly owned pavement.   That 'thunk thunk" you hear when tires go over the curb, is 20% of the value falling off.
> 
> That classic car, is going to keep going up in value over time....  assuming you have a garage to put it in, and maintain it.
> 
> So... you have to think about that.  I just looked up a BMW Roadster from 2010, MSRP $46,000, now offering $10,000 for it.   That classic car is going to go up in value.
Click to expand...

Storing cars in warehouses is a travesty. They should be driven, most of them anyway. I do see the value in keeping some around for historical purposes, but what good is a car that you dont drive?


----------



## Godboy

westwall said:


> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week


A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.


----------



## Godboy

Oddball said:


> Old, can turn, can stop, and is fast as fuck!


I mean, go karts are kinda cool, i guess. I dont totally hate it. I kinda like it actually.


----------



## Godboy

Oddball said:


> You're right....I'll take this old, slow. unreliable piece of shit off your hands....Give ya fifty bucks!


Get that monstrosity into one of those car crushing machines immediately!


----------



## Godboy

toobfreak said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.  For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.  Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.  Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).  Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gottcha, man!
> 
> Damn those silly old cars!  Those stupid old things which:
> 
> Ran forever on anything you put in the tank because their engines weren't being pushed to the max.
> 
> Could be souped up to triple their horsepower.
> Had little in them to break down and if they did, were easily diagnosable and fixable by the owner on the side of the road in 5 minutes without an engineering degree and a computer analysis.
> Didn't need high tech suspension or disc brakes because there weren't 10 million cars on the road and it they hit a new car today, would fold it like a newspaper and smash right through it and keep right on going with hardly a scratch.
> Didn't need 10,000 safety features because people back then actually knew how to drive.
> While we're at it, damn all that silly old art as well!  Imagine, at one time, people actually painted with oils on canvases and turned out dreck like this:
> 
> View attachment 278600 View attachment 278601
> 
> Fortunately in the modern era, we do it so much better now on iPads.
> 
> View attachment 278602
> 
> Ahhh, progress.
Click to expand...

Art and cars arent the same thing. This thread is about my thoughts on cars.


----------



## Godboy

Andylusion said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said is entirely true.  But that's not the point.
> 
> The people who are into old cars, are into them for differing reasons than anything you listed.
> 
> It's about re-living better days when people were generally nice to each other, when we had standards of conduct.
> 
> It's about remembering your youth, and driving your new bride in a Chevy Impala Convertible, White with Red interior.  My father still has the photo of him, and my mother, in his Impala convertible.
> 
> It's about going back to a happier time.
> 
> Now if you are just looking at cars, from a purely quality and functionality perspective.... well yeah, of course new cars beat old cars hands down.
> 
> Old cars are of course naturally worse at everything.  Handling, braking, accelerating, power, fuel efficiency... and on and on.
> 
> Now, if you are asking which one I would buy from the two cars above... it depends.   I don't like BMWs.  Never did.  Too small... too cramped... not a fan of the styling.   Not that it's bad styling, just not my style.
> 
> The other car, isn't my style either though.    One difference is, that first one, is a collectors item.  It will go up in value over time.   It just will.   That BMW is going to lose 20% of it's value, as soon as the wheels hit publicly owned pavement.   That 'thunk thunk" you hear when tires go over the curb, is 20% of the value falling off.
> 
> That classic car, is going to keep going up in value over time....  assuming you have a garage to put it in, and maintain it.
> 
> So... you have to think about that.  I just looked up a BMW Roadster from 2010, MSRP $46,000, now offering $10,000 for it.   That classic car is going to go up in value.
Click to expand...

You make a valid point, however, i think that when it comes to cars, the importance of their drivability and looks outweighs the importance of nostalgia.


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dope.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, projection suits you.


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the awesome MGB.......  My dad had one, I learned to drive a stick in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its bad.
Click to expand...

That's okay, so is your taste in cars.


----------



## Picaro

Godboy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said is entirely true.  But that's not the point.
> 
> The people who are into old cars, are into them for differing reasons than anything you listed.
> 
> It's about re-living better days when people were generally nice to each other, when we had standards of conduct.
> 
> It's about remembering your youth, and driving your new bride in a Chevy Impala Convertible, White with Red interior.  My father still has the photo of him, and my mother, in his Impala convertible.
> 
> It's about going back to a happier time.
> 
> Now if you are just looking at cars, from a purely quality and functionality perspective.... well yeah, of course new cars beat old cars hands down.
> 
> Old cars are of course naturally worse at everything.  Handling, braking, accelerating, power, fuel efficiency... and on and on.
> 
> Now, if you are asking which one I would buy from the two cars above... it depends.   I don't like BMWs.  Never did.  Too small... too cramped... not a fan of the styling.   Not that it's bad styling, just not my style.
> 
> The other car, isn't my style either though.    One difference is, that first one, is a collectors item.  It will go up in value over time.   It just will.   That BMW is going to lose 20% of it's value, as soon as the wheels hit publicly owned pavement.   That 'thunk thunk" you hear when tires go over the curb, is 20% of the value falling off.
> 
> That classic car, is going to keep going up in value over time....  assuming you have a garage to put it in, and maintain it.
> 
> So... you have to think about that.  I just looked up a BMW Roadster from 2010, MSRP $46,000, now offering $10,000 for it.   That classic car is going to go up in value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storing cars in warehouses is a travesty. They should be driven, most of them anyway. I do see the value in keeping some around for historical purposes, but what good is a car that you dont drive?
Click to expand...


I know a professional restorer who has a four story warehouse near Reno, Nv. full of antique and restored vintage cars and cycles that makes a very good living renting them out to movie companies. He more than breaks even on his collection.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


/—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?


----------



## Picaro

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, projection suits you.
Click to expand...


'Dope' is a positive comment, you dope.


----------



## toobfreak

Cellblock2429 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.

But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.





Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.


----------



## Pilot1

How much will that BMW be worth in five years with 100K miles on it?  How much will the classic old car be worth?  Plus, the older cars are just classically beautiful.  Some have great performances, but can be modded to be stellar.


----------



## toobfreak

Godboy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.  For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.  Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.  Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).  Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gottcha, man!
> 
> Damn those silly old cars!  Those stupid old things which:
> 
> Ran forever on anything you put in the tank because their engines weren't being pushed to the max.
> 
> Could be souped up to triple their horsepower.
> Had little in them to break down and if they did, were easily diagnosable and fixable by the owner on the side of the road in 5 minutes without an engineering degree and a computer analysis.
> Didn't need high tech suspension or disc brakes because there weren't 10 million cars on the road and it they hit a new car today, would fold it like a newspaper and smash right through it and keep right on going with hardly a scratch.
> Didn't need 10,000 safety features because people back then actually knew how to drive.
> While we're at it, damn all that silly old art as well!  Imagine, at one time, people actually painted with oils on canvases and turned out dreck like this:
> 
> View attachment 278600 View attachment 278601
> 
> Fortunately in the modern era, we do it so much better now on iPads.
> 
> View attachment 278602
> 
> Ahhh, progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Art and cars arent the same thing. This thread is about my thoughts on cars.
Click to expand...



FUCK YOU then.  Art and cars ARE the same thing, at least they are and can be to people who want them to be and appreciate the art of a fine automobile.  Go talk to and ask Ettore Maserati, Ferruccio Lamborghini or Ettore Bugatti if there isn't art in their cars.  There is art in anything of fine craftsmanship, the best wristwatches aren't the most accurate, they are the most masterfully crafted.

BUT YOU ASKED US OUR OPINIONS, now you say this thread is only about you and YOUR thoughts on cars, so then GO TALK TO YOURSELF.  Don't bother us.


----------



## miketx

Dekster said:


> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.


Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.




Say what? 

This 1970 Lamborghini Countach is still ahead of its time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I can appreciate old cars that have been restored just for their aesthetics.
  But for me driving is fun and I want the latest and greatest in handling and power.

     It's like comparing a Harley dripping in chrome to a Yamaha YZF-R3.

   I'll take the Yamaha everytime.


----------



## Blues Man

Why would I try to change your mind if I don't care what you think?


----------



## Wyatt earp

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I can appreciate old cars that have been restored just for their aesthetics.
> But for me driving is fun and I want the latest and greatest in handling and power.
> 
> It's like comparing a Harley dripping in chrome to a Yamaha YZF-R3.
> 
> I'll take the Yamaha everytime.




I have to agree, I remember when I was traveling all the time and National rent a car in Los Angeles's let you rent classic cars. Well I rented this convertible for a few days and I thought I was going to die driving it down the highway in traffic,  it handled like a boat.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, projection suits you.
Click to expand...

Lol, I mean its a dope car. You successfully "changed my mind" with that particular one. I wasnt insulting you.


----------



## Godboy

toobfreak said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.
> 
> But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.
> 
> View attachment 278639
> 
> Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.
Click to expand...

That is not a beautiful car. If that car had never been made and it suddenly came out in 2019, you would say its the dumbest shape ever. You are accepting a lesser product merely because its old.


----------



## Godboy

Cellblock2429 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
Click to expand...

This thread isnt for you then. Its only for people who want to play my game. Its not a requirement.


----------



## Godboy

Blues Man said:


> Why would I try to change your mind if I don't care what you think?


You wouldnt. You probably should have just ignored the thread.


----------



## Blues Man

Godboy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I try to change your mind if I don't care what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt. You probably should have just ignored the thread.
Click to expand...

I'm bored so....

Haven't you realized yet when someone says "change my mind" that he is probably not going to change his mind?


----------



## MisterBeale

Godboy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
Click to expand...

In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.


Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.


----------



## Godboy

Blues Man said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I try to change your mind if I don't care what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldnt. You probably should have just ignored the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bored so....
> 
> Haven't you realized yet when someone says "change my mind" that he is probably not going to change his mind?
Click to expand...

Yet i changed my mind with one of the first cars posted. I said it was dope.


----------



## Godboy

MisterBeale said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
Click to expand...

I said i like 60s and 70s muscle cars. Im 46 by the way. Im not exactly young.


----------



## Godboy

Pilot1 said:


> How much will that BMW be worth in five years with 100K miles on it?  How much will the classic old car be worth?  Plus, the older cars are just classically beautiful.  Some have great performances, but can be modded to be stellar.


If i was making an investment, it would be in realestate. Cars are purely for fun.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MisterBeale said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
Click to expand...



Just looking, this 1972 Pantera is going for $80,000, how much was it new $5,000?


----------



## Godboy

bear513 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking, this 1972 Pantera is going for $80,000, how much was it new $5,000?
> 
> 
> View attachment 278661
Click to expand...

^ Dope


----------



## Pilot1

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will that BMW be worth in five years with 100K miles on it?  How much will the classic old car be worth?  Plus, the older cars are just classically beautiful.  Some have great performances, but can be modded to be stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i was making an investment, it would be in realestate. Cars are purely for fun.
Click to expand...


Well, with SOME cars you can have both, or at least limit your losses WHILE you have fun.  The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Godboy said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much will that BMW be worth in five years with 100K miles on it?  How much will the classic old car be worth?  Plus, the older cars are just classically beautiful.  Some have great performances, but can be modded to be stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i was making an investment, it would be in realestate. Cars are purely for fun.
Click to expand...



Tell that to Jay Leno


----------



## toobfreak

Godboy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said i like 60s and 70s muscle cars. Im 46 by the way. Im not exactly young.
Click to expand...


46.

When I was a kid, I looked up to the 18 year old paper boy as a man of the world.
But when I got to be 18 myself, I realized I knew nothing.

Then I was 30 and was sure I was on top of the world.  Couldn't have been farther from the truth.

When I hit 40, I was sure I had really arrived.

But it wasn't until I was 50 that I realized I was just starting to understand the way things are.  That was the first time I knew I was an adult.

Now that I'm in my 60s, I finally understand that I'm just beginning to understand.

46.  You're a fucking kid.  You don't know shit.


----------



## Andylusion

1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, projection suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Dope' is a positive comment, you dope.
Click to expand...

Not in my day and age.......


----------



## Wyatt earp

Andylusion said:


> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.




I had a 72 Gran Torino, I hated that car with a passion when I was 16...it seemed like every week something went wrong with it, working at arby's I rode my bicycle more then I drove it.

Engine replaced 

Starter 

Battery 

Alternative..


When I finally had enough of it, it wouldn't go in reverse,  I gave it to my uncle for $500 and bought a 1972 Gran Prix SE.


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.


----------



## Ringel05

Andylusion said:


> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.


Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



They are not even close to today’s cars


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
Click to expand...


With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ugly as all hell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, projection suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I mean its a dope car. You successfully "changed my mind" with that particular one. I wasnt insulting you.
Click to expand...

Ya have to realize I'm now considered a geezer, dope was either an idiot or something you inhaled or ingested..........


----------



## rightwinger

Dick Foster said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
Click to expand...

Before the 70s, old cars looked different

By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
Fords and Mercury looked the same
Dodge and Plymouth looked the same


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
Click to expand...



Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?


I agree.

.


----------



## Godboy

toobfreak said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said i like 60s and 70s muscle cars. Im 46 by the way. Im not exactly young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 46.
> 
> When I was a kid, I looked up to the 18 year old paper boy as a man of the world.
> But when I got to be 18 myself, I realized I knew nothing.
> 
> Then I was 30 and was sure I was on top of the world.  Couldn't have been farther from the truth.
> 
> When I hit 40, I was sure I had really arrived.
> 
> But it wasn't until I was 50 that I realized I was just starting to understand the way things are.  That was the first time I knew I was an adult.
> 
> Now that I'm in my 60s, I finally understand that I'm just beginning to understand.
> 
> 46.  You're a fucking kid.  You don't know shit.
Click to expand...

I know what i like and dont like, thats for sure.


----------



## Godboy

Andylusion said:


> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.


I hate it. The tires and wheels are the only thing i like on it.


----------



## Godboy

bear513 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 72 Gran Torino, I hated that car with a passion when I was 16...it seemed like every week something went wrong with it, working at arby's I rode my bicycle more then I drove it.
> 
> Engine replaced
> 
> Starter
> 
> Battery
> 
> Alternative..
> 
> 
> When I finally had enough of it, it wouldn't go in reverse,  I gave it to my uncle for $500 and bought a 1972 Gran Prix SE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 278663
Click to expand...

Old cares arent reliable. Thats one of the main reasons i dont like them.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Godboy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said i like 60s and 70s muscle cars. Im 46 by the way. Im not exactly young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 46.
> 
> When I was a kid, I looked up to the 18 year old paper boy as a man of the world.
> But when I got to be 18 myself, I realized I knew nothing.
> 
> Then I was 30 and was sure I was on top of the world.  Couldn't have been farther from the truth.
> 
> When I hit 40, I was sure I had really arrived.
> 
> But it wasn't until I was 50 that I realized I was just starting to understand the way things are.  That was the first time I knew I was an adult.
> 
> Now that I'm in my 60s, I finally understand that I'm just beginning to understand.
> 
> 46.  You're a fucking kid.  You don't know shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what i like and dont like, thats for sure.
Click to expand...



I didn't know I like broccoli or whiskey till my 50's ...


Just saying..


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
Click to expand...

You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
Click to expand...

It was kind of a transition period where they just couldn't seem to get their act together.  Hell the only American made vehicle back then I would (and did buy) were ford trucks.  Had a 72 F-150, 360 V-8, 3 on the tree, two tone burgundy and white.  The thing was a beast, went any were and now that I look look at pictures of those trucks, they were ugly......


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
Click to expand...

We're all like that, it's all a matter of taste, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## 22lcidw

bear513 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 72 Gran Torino, I hated that car with a passion when I was 16...it seemed like every week something went wrong with it, working at arby's I rode my bicycle more then I drove it.
> 
> Engine replaced
> 
> Starter
> 
> Battery
> 
> Alternative..
> 
> 
> When I finally had enough of it, it wouldn't go in reverse,  I gave it to my uncle for $500 and bought a 1972 Gran Prix SE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 278663
Click to expand...

To each their own My parents had a 1973 Ford Torino. It would take forever to start. And it rusted in front of you. However, to each their own and what is liked.


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the 70s, old cars looked different
> 
> By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
> Fords and Mercury looked the same
> Dodge and Plymouth looked the same
Click to expand...

Especially today, in most cases I have to look the manufacturer logos/names on the vehicles because I can't tell them apart.  This includes passenger vehicles and SUVs.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the 70s, old cars looked different
> 
> By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
> Fords and Mercury looked the same
> Dodge and Plymouth looked the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially today, in most cases I have to look the manufacturer logos/names on the vehicles because I can't tell them apart.  This includes passenger vehicles and SUVs.
Click to expand...



I was thinking the same thing..really only pickup trucks it's easy to spot the difference


----------



## airplanemechanic

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



The absolutle last car I would ever buy is a fucking BMW. Big Money Waster.

They are built like shit, they don't last, they cost way too much and lose their value way too quickly. My uncle bought one brand new and had nothing but problems with it almost since day 1. He now HATES that POS but he paid so much for it if he sells it they'll eat his lunch. I mean he had the BACK OF THE SPEEDOMETER PEEL OFF WHERE IT STOPPED THE NEEDLE FROM MOVING. I mean what fucking POS car would have that happen to it after a few years?

A GOOD car wouldn't sell for 130,000 new and in 10 years be on Barrett Jackson going for 8-12 grand.


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the 70s, old cars looked different
> 
> By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
> Fords and Mercury looked the same
> Dodge and Plymouth looked the same
Click to expand...


Yeah and thats about when


rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the 70s, old cars looked different
> 
> By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
> Fords and Mercury looked the same
> Dodge and Plymouth looked the same
Click to expand...


And that's about when American cars went to shit. My last American made car was a 78 Pontiac Grad Prix and that load of shit made me swear off for life. I haven't bought an American make since. It wasn't the car as much as it was the conversation I had with the head of Pontiac motor divison. It's more of a attitude problem as the first step in fixing anything is first realizing that it's broken. Kinda like todays democrats.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
Click to expand...

BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.

1995 Land Rover Defender


----------



## rightwinger

22lcidw said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 72 Gran Torino, I hated that car with a passion when I was 16...it seemed like every week something went wrong with it, working at arby's I rode my bicycle more then I drove it.
> 
> Engine replaced
> 
> Starter
> 
> Battery
> 
> Alternative..
> 
> 
> When I finally had enough of it, it wouldn't go in reverse,  I gave it to my uncle for $500 and bought a 1972 Gran Prix SE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 278663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own My parents had a 1973 Ford Torino. It would take forever to start. And it rusted in front of you. However, to each their own and what is liked.
Click to expand...

Those cars sucked
Rusted at 80,000 miles, paint peeled, upholstery fell apart, engines burned oil, they squeaked and rattled as you drove


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
Click to expand...



So you telling us they didn't give a damn, correct, even when they knew better?

Btw the Unions ran GM, Ford and Chrysler. 

.


----------



## Dick Foster

bear513 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the old cars looked different and were distinctive while today's cars all look the same. So much so they've stopped making most of them. Style no longer counts so now it's all about utility and it's either a sport ute (today's station wagon and grocery getter aka soccer mom mobile) or a pick up truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the 70s, old cars looked different
> 
> By the 70s.....Chevy, Pontiac, Buick, Olds all had models that looked the same
> Fords and Mercury looked the same
> Dodge and Plymouth looked the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially today, in most cases I have to look the manufacturer logos/names on the vehicles because I can't tell them apart.  This includes passenger vehicles and SUVs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing..really only pickup trucks it's easy to spot the difference
Click to expand...

Not so much pickups either.  Toyota used to make a good pickup in the tacoma but then they stated making them bigger and to look like dodge rams and now they too have gone to shit. They were once built in Fremont CA in what is now the Tesla plant but the last I heard they are put together in Mexico now, a decision Toyota America made. 
What a great idea Toyota had. First kick someone's ass around the block on their own home turf then hire all the losers to run your American division. DUH!


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you telling us they didn't give a damn, correct, even when they knew better?
> 
> Btw the Unions ran GM, Ford and Chrysler.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


A union worker is unable to change the design or materials used to build cars.  That would be a management responsibility


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
Click to expand...


It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!


----------



## rightwinger

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
Click to expand...

The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market

The consumers weren’t buying it


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


So you would retromod a 48 million dollar Ferrari

RM Sotheby's - 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO by Scaglietti | Monterey 2018

But wait that's a muscle car from the 60's

So exactly what motor would you drop in this baby, and decrease it's value by 10 or 20 million
This Duesenberg is the most expensive American car ever sold at auction

Wow that's really stoopud


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
Click to expand...

That is cool, but Rubicons are even better. A "Starwood Jeep Rubicon" is my dream 4x4.


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would retromod a 48 million dollar Ferrari
> 
> RM Sotheby's - 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO by Scaglietti | Monterey 2018
> 
> But wait that's a muscle car from the 60's
> 
> So exactly what motor would you drop in this baby, and decrease it's value by 10 or 20 million
> This Duesenberg is the most expensive American car ever sold at auction
> 
> Wow that's really stoopud
Click to expand...

For that kind of money, i would have a garage full of cars that are actually awesome.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Oddball said:


> Old, can turn, can stop, and is fast as fuck!



My favorite and best car in my youth:






Mine was Metal flake dark blue with chrome rims and half moon chrome covers, which my dad sold for $200 when I left for Active Duty.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would retromod a 48 million dollar Ferrari
> 
> RM Sotheby's - 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO by Scaglietti | Monterey 2018
> 
> But wait that's a muscle car from the 60's
> 
> So exactly what motor would you drop in this baby, and decrease it's value by 10 or 20 million
> This Duesenberg is the most expensive American car ever sold at auction
> 
> Wow that's really stoopud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For that kind of money, i would have a garage full of cars that are actually awesome.
Click to expand...


But if you were given one of those cars would you retro it and smash it's value


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would retromod a 48 million dollar Ferrari
> 
> RM Sotheby's - 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO by Scaglietti | Monterey 2018
> 
> But wait that's a muscle car from the 60's
> 
> So exactly what motor would you drop in this baby, and decrease it's value by 10 or 20 million
> This Duesenberg is the most expensive American car ever sold at auction
> 
> Wow that's really stoopud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For that kind of money, i would have a garage full of cars that are actually awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if you were given one of those cars would you retro it and smash it's value
Click to expand...

I would only retromod a cool car. I wouldnt bother doing it to those cars. Id just sell them and get what i want.


----------



## Godboy

Wry Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old, can turn, can stop, and is fast as fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite and best car in my youth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was Metal flake dark blue with chrome rims and half moon chrome covers, which my dad sold for $200 when I left for Active Duty.
Click to expand...

Thats the worst one yet in this thread!


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> So you would retromod a 48 million dollar Ferrari
> 
> RM Sotheby's - 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO by Scaglietti | Monterey 2018
> 
> But wait that's a muscle car from the 60's
> 
> So exactly what motor would you drop in this baby, and decrease it's value by 10 or 20 million
> This Duesenberg is the most expensive American car ever sold at auction
> 
> Wow that's really stoopud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For that kind of money, i would have a garage full of cars that are actually awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if you were given one of those cars would you retro it and smash it's value
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would only retromod a cool car. I wouldnt bother doing it to those cars. Id just sell them and get what i want.
Click to expand...


So 20 plus million dollar cars are not cool.

Dude the fact is that the car itself determines what you do with it.  I was watching a show where a guy was showing off his Chevelle with new engine new rear new suspension and supercharger...…………..

No one wanted it, because he totally fucked the car up by spending 50 grand on the car


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is cool, but Rubicons are even better. A "Starwood Jeep Rubicon" is my dream 4x4.
Click to expand...

Cool
How much do they go for?


----------



## Andylusion

Ringel05 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
Click to expand...


I would agree with that.  Most of late 70s and 80s cars were in fact crap.   I just happen to like this one.  Not sure why.


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
Click to expand...


Like I said the first step in fixing any problem is first realizing that its broken. Apparently you too are too damned stupid to know this.
BTW your precious unions came up in that conversation I had with that honcho running Pontiac at the time. I had to infrom him that I nor did the country at large owe them one damned thing and that they would either have to get off of their dead asses and earn a living or chose unemployment. And now we both know how that went. Their choice was unemployment at the taxpayers expense.


----------



## Andylusion

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
Click to expand...


True.... but they did drive up labor costs.

If you are making a car that will sell for $20,000, and labor costs are $10,000, you can put $10,000 into quality, design, and style.

If labor costs are $15,000, then you can only put $5,000 into quality, design, and style.

The numbers I'm giving are obviously made up for example... but the point is, if the cost of labor goes up, then that is less money you can put into other aspects of the car.

And if the competition does not have high labor costs, like say non-union Toyota and Honda, then they can put more money into quality, design, and style, for the same base price car.

In short, union labor loses, and non-union labor wins.


----------



## rightwinger

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the first step in fixing any problem is first realizing that its broken. Apparently you too are too damned stupid to know this.
> BTW your peprecious unions came up in that conversation I had with that honcho running Pontiac at the time. I had to infrom him that I nor did the country at large owe them one damned thing and that they would either have to get off of their dead asses and earn a living or chose unemployment. And now we both know how that went. Their choice was unemployment at the taxpayers expense.
Click to expand...

Again you fail to address the basic premise that it was management who designed the cars, cut corners on materials and failed to anticipate a changing market


----------



## rightwinger

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.... but they did drive up labor costs.
> 
> If you are making a car that will sell for $20,000, and labor costs are $10,000, you can put $10,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> If labor costs are $15,000, then you can only put $5,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> The numbers I'm giving are obviously made up for example... but the point is, if the cost of labor goes up, then that is less money you can put into other aspects of the car.
> 
> And if the competition does not have high labor costs, like say non-union Toyota and Honda, then they can put more money into quality, design, and style, for the same base price car.
> 
> In short, union labor loses, and non-union labor wins.
Click to expand...

Labor was not getting rich. They fought to maintain the same wages and benefits

Republicans fought for “right to work” laws that was code for right to get paid like shit


----------



## Ringel05

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.... but they did drive up labor costs.
> 
> If you are making a car that will sell for $20,000, and labor costs are $10,000, you can put $10,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> If labor costs are $15,000, then you can only put $5,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> The numbers I'm giving are obviously made up for example... but the point is, if the cost of labor goes up, then that is less money you can put into other aspects of the car.
> 
> And if the competition does not have high labor costs, like say non-union Toyota and Honda, then they can put more money into quality, design, and style, for the same base price car.
> 
> In short, union labor loses, and non-union labor wins.
Click to expand...

Honestly it was ownership, management and labor not reacting quickly enough to market changes, Detroit had been king and thought they always would be, no one was willing to sacrifice even part of the lifestyles that had been created to rapidly adapt to rapidly changing markets.  Then came manufacturing automation.......  That was the death knell.


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.... but they did drive up labor costs.
> 
> If you are making a car that will sell for $20,000, and labor costs are $10,000, you can put $10,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> If labor costs are $15,000, then you can only put $5,000 into quality, design, and style.
> 
> The numbers I'm giving are obviously made up for example... but the point is, if the cost of labor goes up, then that is less money you can put into other aspects of the car.
> 
> And if the competition does not have high labor costs, like say non-union Toyota and Honda, then they can put more money into quality, design, and style, for the same base price car.
> 
> In short, union labor loses, and non-union labor wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labor was not getting rich. *They fought to maintain the same wages and benefits*
> 
> Republicans fought for “right to work” laws that was code for right to get paid like shit
Click to expand...

And like it or not that was part of their downfall.


----------



## Dekster

miketx said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
Click to expand...


Isn't everything in your world?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Amateurs...….


----------



## Pilot1

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
Click to expand...


The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.


----------



## miketx

Dekster said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't everything in your world?
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, I worked on cars for 40 years, you have no idea what you are talking about like most loons.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is cool, but Rubicons are even better. A "Starwood Jeep Rubicon" is my dream 4x4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool
> How much do they go for?
Click to expand...

60-200+k

Check them out here... Starwood Motors | Custom Jeep Dealer in Dallas, TX

This video gives you a look at the variations they have.


----------



## Dick Foster

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the first step in fixing any problem is first realizing that its broken. Apparently you too are too damned stupid to know this.
> BTW your peprecious unions came up in that conversation I had with that honcho running Pontiac at the time. I had to infrom him that I nor did the country at large owe them one damned thing and that they would either have to get off of their dead asses and earn a living or chose unemployment. And now we both know how that went. Their choice was unemployment at the taxpayers expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you fail to address the basic premise that it was management who designed the cars, cut corners on materials and failed to anticipate a changing market
Click to expand...


And yet again you fail to get the point which just proves the point regarding your density.  I'm afraid you're doomed to die a drooling moron and there is no cure.


----------



## Dick Foster

Pilot1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
Click to expand...


Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?


----------



## Ringel05

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
Click to expand...

The biggest challenge for Brit vehicles was Leyland Electrical, that company should have been dumped eons ago, some of the worst electrical systems ever put in a vehicle.  .


----------



## Ringel05

Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........






The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.





Ride in a 70 Chev with a 402 or 454..Fun to drive...


----------



## Dick Foster

Ringel05 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest challenge for Brit vehicles was Leyland Electrical, that company should have been dumped eons ago, some of the worst electrical systems ever put in a vehicle.  .
Click to expand...

They were all pretty much junk, ever owned a car with Solex carbs? 
The only Britsh make I ever owned was a Mini Minor while I was starioned in the Phillipines. It was a left hand drive and it's only stong point was that I could get a running start and float across the larger puddles during monsoon season. The front wheel drive would touch bottom first and pull the rest across and out.


----------



## HenryBHough

Ringel05 said:


> Not to mention the awesome MGB.......  My dad had one, I learned to drive a stick in it.



Had a black '64 "B" for many years and loved it but there is a serious problem which can kill you.  I've seen it in many "B"s at various car shows and have pointed it out to the owners.  It's a very simple fix and it does appear that at some point later in the life of the model that MG fixed it.

It's actually easier to fix than to describe so I won't describe it here.  If you own a "B" and want to eliminate the problem send me a PM and I'll get back to you.  Not selling anything - and here's one short pointer:

Knock-off hubs.  When you pull a wheel for any reason put a little SAE 20 non-detergent oil on the hub splines.  Today's tires are so good that you won't pull a wheel often.  For that reason the wheels stay on for a long time and can get stuck so firmly that you'll have to find a wheel-puller to get one off without damaging it.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Ringel05 said:


> Not to mention the awesome MGB.......  My dad had one, I learned to drive a stick in it.


*Yes the old MG were fun car but the Brit wiring system was a pain.  The Neg terminal was just the opposite of American cars.  Almost as bad as the 97 Jag with 7 fuse boxes. *


----------



## Pilot1

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
Click to expand...


Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".


----------



## rightwinger

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said the first step in fixing any problem is first realizing that its broken. Apparently you too are too damned stupid to know this.
> BTW your peprecious unions came up in that conversation I had with that honcho running Pontiac at the time. I had to infrom him that I nor did the country at large owe them one damned thing and that they would either have to get off of their dead asses and earn a living or chose unemployment. And now we both know how that went. Their choice was unemployment at the taxpayers expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you fail to address the basic premise that it was management who designed the cars, cut corners on materials and failed to anticipate a changing market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet again you fail to get the point which just proves the point regarding your density.  I'm afraid you're doomed to die a drooling moron and there is no cure.
Click to expand...


YOU DONT HAVE A POINT


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......


Those were nice little cars
Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform

Looked good but no performance


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


*Well if you own a old car it would not cost you $5,000 for a new engine, 3000 for a Trans, or $800 for a cooling system.  Plastic Pigs do not fly but the money does. *


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
Click to expand...

My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.


----------



## HenryBHough

Additional notes on the MGB:

SU carbs were, as always, a damn nuisance.
SU fuel pump (located near gas tank) was prone to failure leaving you at the roadside.
I overcame that one after the third replacement by installing a Stewart-Warner pump under the hood.
Taillights were not fuse-protected on the '64 I had.  Smelled smoke and found orange plastic oozing out of the braided cable jacket.  Fixed the short (in one of the taillight housings) and replaced the melted wire with some 12-ga Romex and a bunch of cable ties.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

*I wish I had my old 1965 Chev Nova Hard top SS with a V8 4 Speed, Posi.  The first year they put a V8 in it.  The guy I sold it to, turned it into a drag car.   Sad and it was such a great "sleeper" on the street.*


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
Click to expand...

I dated a girl that had one
Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle

Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle

Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
Click to expand...

My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
Click to expand...

Heaters on those things sucked


----------



## Frannie

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
Click to expand...


Everything sucks on every VW


----------



## miketx

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
Click to expand...

Jaguars were so bad we would pull out the junk jag motor trans and put in chevy 350 motors with 350 or 400 tranny.


----------



## miketx

The Borg Warner t-65 3 speed trannies all had the same problem. The reverse band would burn up too soon! Easy fix but car engineers don't give a damn.


----------



## rightwinger

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
Click to expand...

Those Beetles were great
Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain


----------



## Frannie

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
Click to expand...

If you maintain a piece of shit, all you can hope for is a well maintained piece of shit.

And if you actually added up the easy to do maintenance you would see how expensive they were


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they were also Spam-in-a-can.  Passed by one accident where the Bug was hit by a land yacht, fairly high speed.  The Bug was nearly destroyed with a tarp over the front to try and conceal the mess to passing motorists while fire and rescue cleaned up.  I distinctly remember a huge pool of blood forming outside of the passenger side door.


----------



## Natural Citizen

It depends on the driving experience one wants of a car, I suppose. And others in the car. Most newer cars you forget the driving experience as soon as you put it back in park.

My old Corvette, for example, when I put it back in park after a nice invigorating drive through the winding country roads, I'm grinning a foot wide when I get out of the car. And that's just driving the speed limit, I never really drive fast or anything.  There's really no point in driving over the speed limit on roads, it ruins the experience and you end up puting yourself and others in danger o nthe roads.

I think once you get a little older you appreciate what you have a little more which lends to getting the most out of it.

Just don't be this guy...


----------



## Dick Foster

Pilot1 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
Click to expand...


I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
Click to expand...


LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

toobfreak said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In thirty years, you'll still think that is a nice looking car, and some young punk will tell you it is garbage.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, there are folks on this forum that think this is a better looking car, while yours is just inorganic and depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said i like 60s and 70s muscle cars. Im 46 by the way. Im not exactly young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 46.
> 
> When I was a kid, I looked up to the 18 year old paper boy as a man of the world.
> But when I got to be 18 myself, I realized I knew nothing.
> 
> Then I was 30 and was sure I was on top of the world.  Couldn't have been farther from the truth.
> 
> When I hit 40, I was sure I had really arrived.
> 
> But it wasn't until I was 50 that I realized I was just starting to understand the way things are.  That was the first time I knew I was an adult.
> 
> Now that I'm in my 60s, I finally understand that I'm just beginning to understand.
> 
> 46.  You're a fucking kid.  You don't know shit.
Click to expand...


 I hear ya.
The Wife and I never had children so my Peter Pan moment lasted until I was around 45.
   I used that time building and wheeling off road vehicles,motorcycles, SxSs,boats and a host of other hobbies.
  Now that I've reached 54 I realize I dont need all those hobbies....not because I wanna give em up so much as I cant maintain all that shit anymore.


----------



## Pilot1

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
Click to expand...


Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, youre a lot like me, except ill hate on cars older than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is cool, but Rubicons are even better. A "Starwood Jeep Rubicon" is my dream 4x4.
Click to expand...


  Love the concept, hate the product.

I'd much rather have the Toyota....


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
Click to expand...


I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget the stylish VW Karmann Ghia........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these is you drove it for 5 minutes then had to work on it for 5 days to get it running again...........  Not only that they stuck the old Beetle 40HP engine in it, can you say under powered?  I knew you could.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those were nice little cars
> Designed by Porsche but on a Beetle platform
> 
> Looked good but no performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
Click to expand...


  Took many a trip from Houston to Austin in a buddies bug....a gocart would have been as comfortable.
   The whole trip consisted of....Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh and you could barely reach 60. The hills in Austin? Pffffftt ...felt like I could run along side and make better time.


----------



## Dick Foster

Pilot1 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my dream car isn't even a car.
> 
> 1995 Land Rover Defender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
Click to expand...


Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.


----------



## MisterBeale

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
Click to expand...


You are both wrong.

It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.

Well, it is not entirely one or the other.

BOTH use GOBERMENT.


It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
Click to expand...

I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.

Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed


----------



## Dick Foster

MisterBeale said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both wrong.
> 
> It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.
> 
> Well, it is not entirely one or the other.
> 
> BOTH use GOBERMENT.
> 
> 
> It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.
Click to expand...

Well I  will admit that gubberment was the grease.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you're talking about. Absolutely none. Let's start with the simple fact that 80 - 90% of the rigs on rock crawling trails are either Jeeps or Toyotas with a sprinkling of old Scouts and Broncos. Nissans are indeed rare.


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
Click to expand...







Yep.  I like the 2005 version as well.  But mine has history,  and it sounds better than the new ones.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about. Absolutely none. Let's start with the simple fact that 80 - 90% of the rigs on rock crawling trails are either Jeeps or Toyotas with a sprinkling of old Scouts and Broncos. Nissans are indeed rare.
Click to expand...

Because a jeep is a piece of shit that no one cares if they lose it.

Now on to the reality, if you are rock climbing and lose a rod you lose steering and control, this can and has been life ending. If you took a vehicle with substandard rods that you expected to break or had been previously welded you need a mental exam.

But you will never know because you think the company that went bankrupt TWICE makes quality vehicles.  I used to be a Chevy guy but frankly GM has dropped in quality more than any other company.  I will never buy another Nissan since they have merged with Mitsubishit.

The Chrysler flagship blows up
FCA investigates Dodge Demon differential failures at drag strip [Video] - LeftLaneNews


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
Click to expand...

Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind


----------



## Godboy

westwall said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I like the 2005 version as well.  But mine has history,  and it sounds better than the new ones.
Click to expand...

You own a GT40? Consider me impressed!


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my GT40 MkI over a modern car any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> A 2019 Ford GT is simply a better looking/performing version of that car, but i do love GT40s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I like the 2005 version as well.  But mine has history,  and it sounds better than the new ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You own a GT40? Consider me impressed!
Click to expand...






Yup.  It placed in the top three at Sebring one year and won a couple of smaller races.


----------



## rightwinger

MisterBeale said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both wrong.
> 
> It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.
> 
> Well, it is not entirely one or the other.
> 
> BOTH use GOBERMENT.
> 
> 
> It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.
Click to expand...

Another stupid Prager U propaganda video


----------



## Ringel05

Dick Foster said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Land Rover D90 Defender is one of my favorite vehicles.  I almost bought a used one in 2003, after they stopped being imported.  It was $30K, and since I wanted a daily driver, I passed and bought a new Jeep Wrangler TJ for $20K which I still have as a weekend vehicle.  They are getting huge bucks today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
Click to expand...

Okay, we got it, you don't like English vehicles or later day Jeeps........  Nobody cares.......


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both wrong.
> 
> It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.
> 
> Well, it is not entirely one or the other.
> 
> BOTH use GOBERMENT.
> 
> 
> It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid Prager U propaganda video
Click to expand...

Prager U debunks bullshit from people like you.


----------



## Ringel05

MisterBeale said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both wrong.
> 
> It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.
> 
> Well, it is not entirely one or the other.
> 
> BOTH use GOBERMENT.
> 
> 
> It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
Click to expand...

I had a friend who named his rig raisen because it looked like o


Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
Click to expand...


I had a friend out in Arizona who named his rig Raisin because it looked like one. There wasn't  a single square inch of straight, undended or creased sheetmetal on the entire truck including the roof of the cab. 
He eventually tossed the body and used the frame and drive train to build a buggy. It was a sad day to see the Raisin go.


----------



## Dick Foster

Ringel05 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we got it, you don't like English vehicles or later day Jeeps........  Nobody cares.......
Click to expand...

Or latter day American makes either.


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both wrong.
> 
> It isn't the workers, it isn't the management.
> 
> Well, it is not entirely one or the other.
> 
> BOTH use GOBERMENT.
> 
> 
> It was, in the final analysis, THE MAN, that destroyed the industry.  It is primarily GOVERNMENT that did in the industry, and still meddles with the free market.  It does it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another stupid Prager U propaganda video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prager U debunks bullshit from people like you.
Click to expand...

Prager U is Conservative propaganda

It is at best, opinion
At worst, misinformation


----------



## Ringel05

In reality my next dream vehicle is a Ural.......






Now I'll sit back and wait for the nay-sayers to arrive........


----------



## Ringel05

Dick Foster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we got it, you don't like English vehicles or later day Jeeps........  Nobody cares.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or latter day American makes either.
Click to expand...

Good for you, you have your preferences, others have theirs.......  Ain't choices great.........


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.

And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.

Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.


I thought you went everywhere by bike


----------



## hjmick

ABikerSailor said:


> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.



I'm looking for an older pick-up, mid '60s to early '70s... an FJ45 would be my preferred... I'd settle for an FJ40...















a VW bug or micro-bus wouldn't necessarily suck...


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
Click to expand...

That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you went everywhere by bike
Click to expand...


From the summer of 1986 until late summer of 1999, I rode a bicycle everywhere I went.  When I got stationed in Norfolk and my house was all the way in Va. Beach (around 25 miles away), I got a motorcycle and a Mustang.


----------



## westwall

Ringel05 said:


> In reality my next dream vehicle is a Ural.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll sit back and wait for the nay-sayers to arrive........








I have an old BMW R12 with a side car
They look very similar


----------



## Pilot1

hjmick said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an older pick-up, mid '60s to early '70s... an FJ45 would be my preferred... I'd settle for an FJ40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a VW bug or micro-bus wouldn't necessarily suck...
Click to expand...



Love the FJ40 and I wish Toyota would come out with a new one.  Not a FJ Cruiser but a real Jeep Wrangler type vehicle.


----------



## hjmick

Pilot1 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an older pick-up, mid '60s to early '70s... an FJ45 would be my preferred... I'd settle for an FJ40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a VW bug or micro-bus wouldn't necessarily suck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the FJ40 and I wish Toyota would come out with a new one.  Not a FJ Cruiser but a real Jeep Wrangler type vehicle.
Click to expand...



Agreed. I currently drive a 2007 (first model year) FJ Cruiser. I love it. I get offers for it frequently... but I would trade it in a heartbeat for a FJ40 or 45. I learned to drive in a 1967 FJ40 with three on the tree... loved that rattle trap...

I found a restoration shop in Florida... just waiting for my lottery numbers to come up... then I'll be making a phone call... stock engine please, keep the patina...

Land Cruisers for restoration - The FJ Company


----------



## Ringel05

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality my next dream vehicle is a Ural.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll sit back and wait for the nay-sayers to arrive........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old BMW R12 with a side car
> They look very similar
Click to expand...

These started out as the old Soviet copies of the BMW R75 and were made that way unchanged until the 70s (I think),


----------



## Dick Foster

Pilot1 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I spend a lot of time watching Velocity and a lot of the car building shows they do on it.
> 
> And, I've figured out that if I decide to buy another car someday, it's gonna be an older model that doesn't have a computer in it.  Why?  Because if that day ever comes when a nuke war is unleashed, the cars without the computers are going to be the only ones that will still work.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the thought of having to use a computer to diagnose an engine.  My Grandfather could listen to an engine for around 30 sec. and know exactly what was wrong with it and what needed to be done to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an older pick-up, mid '60s to early '70s... an FJ45 would be my preferred... I'd settle for an FJ40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a VW bug or micro-bus wouldn't necessarily suck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the FJ40 and I wish Toyota would come out with a new one.  Not a FJ Cruiser but a real Jeep Wrangler type vehicle.
Click to expand...

Yeah the Cruiser was a real disappointment after all the hupla Toyota made. I watched an idiot take a brand new one on the Rubicon trail once and before it was over it was a worthless, broken and mangled pile of junk. It was nothing more than a soccer mom mobile from the get go. You can't see out of the damned things either. It's like riding around in a cave.


----------



## Picaro

Ringel05 said:


> Not in my day and age.......



It's modern slang, as in 'that song is dope", or 'in this case " that ride is dope". Sort of like replacing the word 'cool' from earlier slang.


----------



## Ringel05

Picaro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my day and age.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's modern slang, as in 'that song is dope", or 'in this case "ride is dope". Sort of like replacing toe word 'cool' from earlier slang.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I figured that out.


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
Click to expand...

I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.


----------



## ABikerSailor

In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike. 

Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my day and age.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's modern slang, as in 'that song is dope", or 'in this case "ride is dope". Sort of like replacing toe word 'cool' from earlier slang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I figured that out.
Click to expand...

"Sick" also works the same way. So if i call something sick, plesse dont take offense, its actually a compliment. I know, slang is weird.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.


They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Godboy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.
Click to expand...


When I was in my 20's and 30's, I did lots of stupid stuff on both road and mountain bikes.  Whenever my friends and I went out for mountain biking, it wasn't considered a successful ride unless we had at least an inch of mud caked on our bikes and bodies. 

Matter of fact, around this time back in 1994, I rented a car in Providence, RI, drove it down to Jacksonville FL, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL back to Newport RI.  3 of those days I was riding in some serious rain as a tropical storm was crawling up the coast with me.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20's and 30's, I did lots of stupid stuff on both road and mountain bikes.  Whenever my friends and I went out for mountain biking, it wasn't considered a successful ride unless we had at least an inch of mud caked on our bikes and bodies.
> 
> Matter of fact, around this time back in 1994, I rented a car in Providence, RI, drove it down to Jacksonville FL, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL back to Newport RI.  3 of those days I was riding in some serious rain as a tropical storm was crawling up the coast with me.
Click to expand...

Wow, thats a serious ride!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Godboy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20's and 30's, I did lots of stupid stuff on both road and mountain bikes.  Whenever my friends and I went out for mountain biking, it wasn't considered a successful ride unless we had at least an inch of mud caked on our bikes and bodies.
> 
> Matter of fact, around this time back in 1994, I rented a car in Providence, RI, drove it down to Jacksonville FL, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL back to Newport RI.  3 of those days I was riding in some serious rain as a tropical storm was crawling up the coast with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thats a serious ride!
Click to expand...


Well, from around late summer 1986 until around mid summer 1997, I didn't own a car and rode a bike every where I went.  First long trip was from Memphis TN to Jacksonville FL when I transferred, and I wanted to see if I could ride the 700 mile distance.  When I found out that I could, I resolved to see if I could ride to each of my next duty stations, and did 3 different times.

Memphis TN - Jacksonville FL 7 days.
Jacksonville FL - Newport RI, 12 days.
Newport RI - Norfolk VA, 5 days. 

During that time I also commuted back and forth to work.  When I lived in Memphis, the commute was 7 miles each way.  Jacksonville was 12 miles each way (but also had a longer route going home for training purposes), and Newport was only 3 1/2 miles each way, but every evening, I would ride the Ocean Drive on my way home, turning it into a 15 mile ride.

Yeah.  At one time I was a serious cyclist, and was fast as hell.  Been clocked at 66 mph going downhill, 54 drafting off of a garbage truck, could hit 48 for up to 1/2 a mile if I was sprinting for the finish line, and had an average cruising speed of 22 to 25 mph, constant.

One year, I was ranked 20th in the city of Memphis for amateur bike riders.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


You are correct on all counts.


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.
Click to expand...


It's a really fun place to wheel although some of the cool stuff like Lions Back is no longer avaliable. 
I was lucky enough to do it before it was gone. Lion's Back wasn't hard but it did have some built in pucker factor.
I think Escalator is off limits now too.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dick Foster said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really fun place to wheel although some of the cool stuff like Lions Back is no longer avaliable.
> I was lucky enough to do it before it was gone. Lion's Back wasn't hard but it did have some built in pucker factor.
> I think Escalator is off limits now too.
Click to expand...


You know, in my younger days, I would have been attacking the place with a mountain bike, but I would never be crazy enough to try to drive a vehicle down some of these places.  Those 4wd trails are INSANE!


----------



## Dick Foster

ABikerSailor said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really fun place to wheel although some of the cool stuff like Lions Back is no longer avaliable.
> I was lucky enough to do it before it was gone. Lion's Back wasn't hard but it did have some built in pucker factor.
> I think Escalator is off limits now too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, in my younger days, I would have been attacking the place with a mountain bike, but I would never be crazy enough to try to drive a vehicle down some of these places.  Those 4wd trails are INSANE!
Click to expand...


Funny thing almost every time I went we wound up hauling a crashed mountain biker back to town and the hospital.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20's and 30's, I did lots of stupid stuff on both road and mountain bikes.  Whenever my friends and I went out for mountain biking, it wasn't considered a successful ride unless we had at least an inch of mud caked on our bikes and bodies.
> 
> Matter of fact, around this time back in 1994, I rented a car in Providence, RI, drove it down to Jacksonville FL, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL back to Newport RI.  3 of those days I was riding in some serious rain as a tropical storm was crawling up the coast with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thats a serious ride!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, from around late summer 1986 until around mid summer 1997, I didn't own a car and rode a bike every where I went.  First long trip was from Memphis TN to Jacksonville FL when I transferred, and I wanted to see if I could ride the 700 mile distance.  When I found out that I could, I resolved to see if I could ride to each of my next duty stations, and did 3 different times.
> 
> Memphis TN - Jacksonville FL 7 days.
> Jacksonville FL - Newport RI, 12 days.
> Newport RI - Norfolk VA, 5 days.
> 
> During that time I also commuted back and forth to work.  When I lived in Memphis, the commute was 7 miles each way.  Jacksonville was 12 miles each way (but also had a longer route going home for training purposes), and Newport was only 3 1/2 miles each way, but every evening, I would ride the Ocean Drive on my way home, turning it into a 15 mile ride.
> 
> Yeah.  At one time I was a serious cyclist, and was fast as hell.  Been clocked at 66 mph going downhill, 54 drafting off of a garbage truck, could hit 48 for up to 1/2 a mile if I was sprinting for the finish line, and had an average cruising speed of 22 to 25 mph, constant.
> 
> One year, I was ranked 20th in the city of Memphis for amateur bike riders.
Click to expand...

Damn! You were definitely good on a bike. Going 64 mph on a bike is a terrifying thought!


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well mine is a 2003 TJ Jeep Wrangler with 206,000 miles on it.  Half its life was spent in the Colorado Rockies, and doubled as a daily driver and weekend rock crawler.  No tie rods broke, and only normal maintenance required.  I did replace one water pump.  Yes, anecdotal, but my experience, and it's still running strong with the same clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really fun place to wheel although some of the cool stuff like Lions Back is no longer avaliable.
> I was lucky enough to do it before it was gone. Lion's Back wasn't hard but it did have some built in pucker factor.
> I think Escalator is off limits now too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that looks technically easy, but still super sketchy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
Click to expand...

/—-/ He is 100% correct. Old cars were s dream to work on. New cars are electronic nightmares.


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's really built, I bet I could take that thing to a trail not thirty minutes from my house and it would be broken inside of a morning or afternoons wheeling. If it's stock, it wouldn't last an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Rattletrap is the best rock crawler | Change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was not made in Detroit. Well maybe the body was but that's all. Like my truck, nothing from the frame down came out of the Toyota factory and a lot of the drive train is different too.
> BTW I've wheeled all of the same trails and obsticals in Moab where that clip was filmed, several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to go to MOAB and do the devils hot tub, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a really fun place to wheel although some of the cool stuff like Lions Back is no longer avaliable.
> I was lucky enough to do it before it was gone. Lion's Back wasn't hard but it did have some built in pucker factor.
> I think Escalator is off limits now too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that looks technically easy, but still super sketchy.
Click to expand...

It just looks a lot worse than it is. Funny thing, my first trip up that thing was with a friend driving his truck. He'd un locked his hubs to get turned around at the top. Space is limited up there. Anyway he started back down and forgot to lock them back up so he was in 2WD. He started slippin and sliding around and his girl friend was screaming her lungs out. I got on the radio to find out what to hell was up and h4ed figured it out. He locked them up and the ride down was uneventful but his and his girlfriends knees were sure knocking.
They're married with two or three kids today.

This after him driving her brand new Tacoma off the slide of that very same obstacle from about 30 feet up. It landed on it's nose sticking straight up. No one was hurt but It totaled the truck and he got into a whole lot of trouble because he'd been drinking. We'd all been trying to get him to stop drinking and driving and that little episode finally did the trick. Drinking and rock crawling isn't just silly, it's just plain stupid. It's hard enough cold stone sober.


----------



## Jarlaxle

miketx said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% correct, actually.


----------



## Jarlaxle

bear513 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?
> 
> This 1970 Lamborghini Countach is still ahead of its time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278644
Click to expand...

That looks like a doorstop on wheels.


----------



## rightwinger

Cellblock2429 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ He is 100% correct. Old cars were s dream to work on. New cars are electronic nightmares.
Click to expand...

But they rarely break down


----------



## Jarlaxle

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend's dad had one of those he picked up for my girlfriend's brother (my best friend at the time).  We spent more time working on it than actually driving it.  It was 1970-71, I was in HS in Colorado Springs at the time before we moved to Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
Click to expand...

Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pure junk as are all English made cars. They were junk long before Americans began making junk. Now there are no English car companies of any note remaining. The same route American brands are following. Today Chrysler brands are actually Fiat and that is truly lame.  A note of ironey is that previous English brands are now either German or funnier still Indian owned. How's that for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
Click to expand...


I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.

Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


Modern 
nameplate by original nationality 
The BMW is sweet but when it comes German I lean VW/Audi
Japs Toyota 

American Dodge Chrysler always edges it out for me 


classic 
youre a gay communist if you dont dig a 67 Eldorado ..

If you can find a 67 eldorado with the bucket seats and center console BUY it


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.


----------



## buttercup

Normally I like new cars, but right now I have an older car (mercedes) and I love it. It is starting to need a bit of restoring though.


----------



## Frannie

Jarlaxle said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to keep the three MG's I had running in the 70's and 80's (SU downdraft carbs).  The Land Rovers had/have their reliability problems and one reason I went with a new Jeep over a used D90, but I wouldn't call them "junk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
Click to expand...

Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.

Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
Click to expand...

Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
Click to expand...

There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern
> nameplate by original nationality
> The BMW is sweet but when it comes German I lean VW/Audi
> Japs Toyota
> 
> American Dodge Chrysler always edges it out for me
> 
> 
> classic
> youre a gay communist if you dont dig a 67 Eldorado ..
> 
> If you can find a 67 eldorado with the bucket seats and center console BUY it
Click to expand...

Eldorado sucks because it is wrong wheel drive.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
Click to expand...


Stop listening to the voices in your head.  Respond to what I ACTUALLY POSTED, not what the mouse in your pocket told you I posted.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jarlaxle said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern
> nameplate by original nationality
> The BMW is sweet but when it comes German I lean VW/Audi
> Japs Toyota
> 
> American Dodge Chrysler always edges it out for me
> 
> 
> classic
> youre a gay communist if you dont dig a 67 Eldorado ..
> 
> If you can find a 67 eldorado with the bucket seats and center console BUY it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eldorado sucks because it is wrong wheel drive.
Click to expand...



well than dont buy one for your gay communist garage


----------



## Ringel05

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
Click to expand...

Oh hell no!!  I'd love to have an old bug especially on that has been converted to a Kubelwagon.






We had one when I was reenacting WWII, it was fun to drive and no, it's not The Thing which is a piece of junk.  I would pull GI Jeeps out of the mud with it, that thing would go just about anywhere!


----------



## Frannie

Jarlaxle said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop listening to the voices in your head.  Respond to what I ACTUALLY POSTED, not what the mouse in your pocket told you I posted.
Click to expand...


Man I wish I had a cheap


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.
Click to expand...

I bet if you pulled up in that, the people around would stop looking at it the moment i pulled up in this masterpiece...


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet if you pulled up in that, the people around would stop looking at it the moment i pulled up in this...
Click to expand...

I can tell you're not a real car person.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
Click to expand...


Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks. 
The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk. 
However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet if you pulled up in that, the people around would stop looking at it the moment i pulled up in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you're not a real car person.
Click to expand...

That isnt a good argument against what i just said.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.


WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> 
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet if you pulled up in that, the people around would stop looking at it the moment i pulled up in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you're not a real car person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isnt a good argument against what i just said.
Click to expand...

There is no "argument." The two cars are in totally different classes. One is a high end COLLECTOR, the other is a modern SUPER CAR. They aren't even in the same category. 

A gear head would know that.


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
> 
> 
> 
> There's very few cars on the planet as "COOL" as a '55 Caddy. It's a COLLECTOR, not a DAILY DRIVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet if you pulled up in that, the people around would stop looking at it the moment i pulled up in this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you're not a real car person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isnt a good argument against what i just said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "argument." The two cars are in totally different classes. One is a high end COLLECTOR, the other is a modern SUPER CAR. They aren't even in the same category.
> 
> A gear head would know that.
Click to expand...

Collectors drool over this Pagani Huarya BC a hell of a lot more than a 55 Caddy. Old Caddys arent even remotely as rare as this supercar. Also, you said there are few cars as cool as a 55 Cadillac, then i posted pictures of a car that is WAY cooler.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you did much better beause latter day Jeeps are junk too. When I was a rock crawler those things broke down constantly. I  lost count of the Jeep tie rods I've trail welded. One good thing about that was that I didn't  need to haul as much beer and ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
Click to expand...


BTW this video shows a pretty easy, nothing spectacular or particularity hard or challenging, straight forward climb.  It's all in the way the rig was built and equipped.  I've done harder,  much harder.


----------



## Third Party

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.


I had a 59 Ford Fairlane that did 110 and the pedal was not even to the metal. Car could move.


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
Click to expand...


Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
Click to expand...

^ That made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ That made me laugh. Thanks!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
Click to expand...

Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER, because there is NO GAS... as in METAL INERT GAS... *GAS*...  *ARGON*... GET IT? GAS, you BRAINLESS BASTARD.

Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
Click to expand...

Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
Click to expand...

You're talking over your head, TWIT... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking over your head, TWIT... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.
Click to expand...

I dont know man, Dick Foster seems to know his shit, especially when it comes to welding.


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking over your head, TWIT... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know man, Dick Foster seems to know his shit, especially when it comes to welding.
Click to expand...

Then you have pretty piss poor judgement. I've been SPECIFIC about my welding knowledge, he's just talked SHIT.


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Are you kidding? Do you know what MIG stands for? It stands for METAL INERT GAS. You can't weld MIG without ARGON, and you can't do that with a CAR BATTERY, OR TWO. A stick, yes, maybe... MIG... aaaahh... NO. I've been welding for DECADES, even did production welding at one point, and I OWN BOTH a MIG and a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking over your head, boy... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.
Click to expand...


Hey you, shitforbrains I've done this shit a lot, it's not talk, it's what I do and have done for some years now. Get a clue you're way out of your depth here and in over your head.


----------



## Dick Foster

I 


007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole, have you never heard of flux core? You're way out of your class here so you'd do well to STFU right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking over your head, TWIT... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know man, Dick Foster seems to know his shit, especially when it comes to welding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you have pretty piss poor judgement. I've been SPECIFIC about my welding knowledge, he's just talked SHIT.
Click to expand...

Doubt you could even strike an arc, loud mouth.


----------



## 007

There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...

NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... WISE GUY...


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> I
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that STUPID, MOTHER FUCKER? You have no idea what in the FUCK you're talking about, YOU DUMBASS MORON. You are NOT WELDING MIG if you're welding with a flux core wire... you IGNORANT COCK SUCKER.
> 
> Get a clue or SHUT THE FUCK UP... ass clown.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking morons are everywhere. I'd lay odds that you're a demodumbass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking over your head, TWIT... you should STFU before you embarrass yourself some more about how much you DON'T KNOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know man, Dick Foster seems to know his shit, especially when it comes to welding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you have pretty piss poor judgement. I've been SPECIFIC about my welding knowledge, he's just talked SHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt you could even strike an arc, loud mouth.
Click to expand...


----------



## 007

And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...
> 
> NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... BIG MOUTH...


Wooptedo. It ain't gonna do you a hell of a lot of good out in the boondocks and miles away from anywhere, dumbass. Like i said AAA ain't coming, hell you can't  even call them, so now what do you do?


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...
> 
> NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... WISE GUY...


That looks photoshopped. You have guitar stands there. You must have photoshopped it because, who puts a welder in their guitar practice room?


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...
> 
> NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... WISE GUY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks photoshopped.
Click to expand...

........


----------



## Godboy

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...
> 
> NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... BIG MOUTH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooptedo. It ain't gonna do you a hell of a lot of good out in the boondocks and miles away from anywhere, dumbass. Like i said AAA ain't coming, hell you can't  even call them, so now what do you do?
Click to expand...

That is a good point.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's both my welders, a Lincoln Electric 140C MIG and a Century 230 amp A/C stick... I've been welding for decades and know WTF I'm talking about...
> 
> NOW LET'S SEE YOUR'S... BIG MOUTH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooptedo. It ain't gonna do you a hell of a lot of good out in the boondocks and miles away from anywhere, dumbass. Like i said AAA ain't coming, hell you can't  even call them, so now what do you do?
Click to expand...

So... where is your welder again? I must have missed it... big talker...


----------



## Dick Foster

A


007 said:


> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...


As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either. 
Welding is nothing spectacular ya know. 
BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail. 
How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I can TIG too. You have to have a steady hand and know how to set the wire speed and voltage to do a good job welding. Some people can't weld for shit. 

So let's see a pic of this rig.


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
Click to expand...

This is me welding. I do big stuff.


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
Click to expand...

It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.

That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.


----------



## 007

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is me welding. I do big stuff.
Click to expand...

Suuuuuure ya do... looks like you just lifted that pic right off google images... tell me another lie...


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.
> 
> That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.
Click to expand...

And you don't have ONE SINGLE PICTURE of it... riiiiiiiiight...


----------



## Godboy

Ive got a sweet friction welder in the tool shed in my back yard.


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.
> 
> That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you don't have ONE SINGLE PICTURE of it... riiiiiiiiight...
Click to expand...

Of his shop no, why would I, it died years ago  but I've got tons of em of my rig.


----------



## Godboy

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is me welding. I do big stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuuure ya do... looks like you just lifted that pic right off google images... tell me another lie...
Click to expand...

Yeah, i put the picture on google.


----------



## 007

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.
> 
> That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you don't have ONE SINGLE PICTURE of it... riiiiiiiiight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of his shop no, why would I, it died years ago  but I've got tons of em of my rig.
Click to expand...

I'm not asking for tons of pics... just one... of your rig...


----------



## Godboy

This has been tremendously fun, but im out for awhile. Dont you worry, ill be back later with popcorn to see how this epic debate ends!


----------



## Dick Foster

007 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> As matter of fact I have one in the garage. But I don't carry it on the trail either.
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> BTW I can TIG too, but again not out on the trail.
> How in hell do you figure my rig got built in the first damn place? The tooth fairy didn't come build it for me and you sure as hell can't just go out and buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.
> 
> That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you don't have ONE SINGLE PICTURE of it... riiiiiiiiight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of his shop no, why would I, it died years ago  but I've got tons of em of my rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for tons of pics... just one... of your rig...
Click to expand...

Ok lets see if i can make this work for local files. I think this is on Axle Alley out east of Phoenix Az.
I've got lots more on the Rubicon, Fordyce, Moab, Dusy Ershim, The Hammers in So Cal, all the trails out in Moab, some more in  Colorado and lots n lots more. It's a sickness I used to have.


----------



## Dick Foster

Dick Foster said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can TIG too. So let's see a pic of this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> It's in or was in my friends fabrication shop.
> 
> That's also where I did most of the fabrication work on my rock rig which I still drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you don't have ONE SINGLE PICTURE of it... riiiiiiiiight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of his shop no, why would I, it died years ago  but I've got tons of em of my rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not asking for tons of pics... just one... of your rig...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lets see if i can make this work for local files. I think this is on Axle Alley out east of Phoenix Az.
> I've got lots more on the Rubicon, Fordyce, Moab, Dusy Ershim, The Hammers in So Cal, all the trails out in Moab, some more in  Colorado and lots n lots more. It's a sickness I used to have.
Click to expand...


So where the hell did he go all of a sudden?


----------



## Ringel05

Oh great, now we have welders arguing about how big their welding sticks are.........


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you bring welding equipment with you or you light a flare like MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
Click to expand...


Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.


----------



## Cellblock2429

007 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
Click to expand...

/——-/ In June, I took the LIRR to Floral Park NY late at night. When I crossed the street , this was parked in the street. It was strange thing to see.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Godboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is lacking one major issue... people don't buy old cars like the '55 Caddy in your post, which I would cut my left nut off for, they buy them as COLLECTORS now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id sell it as fast as i could and get something cool.
Click to expand...

/—-/ And any decent collector would read your disdain and low ball you. He’d get the 55 for a song. My wife’s uncle was that way, in 1978 he traded his pristine, always garaged 57 Chevy in for a new Caddy. It was his retirement gift to himself. He bragged the dealer gave him $75 as s trade in, I begged him not to, even offered him more money, but he said nobody wants old cars. I showed him auction prices but said it wasn’t possible his old car was worth money.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> In old cars you could replace the engine if need be.  In new cars, a front end collision can total it just because of all the sensors that would have to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous uneducated nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ He is 100% correct. Old cars were s dream to work on. New cars are electronic nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they rarely break down
Click to expand...

Loon.


----------



## Frannie

Jarlaxle said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
Click to expand...

Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?

The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.

I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.

Or, it's a piece of shit

Google it


----------



## Cellblock2429

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
Click to expand...

/----/ *"there is no fix"*
If it's mechanical there is always a fix - you might not want to spend the $$$ but it can be fixed. i.e. New front end from a different make or model.


----------



## Frannie

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
Click to expand...




Cellblock2429 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *"there is no fix"*
> If it's mechanical there is always a fix - you might not want to spend the $$$ but it can be fixed. i.e. New front end from a different make or model.
Click to expand...

Nope there was no fix, aligning did not fix this and some replaced all the parts then aligned and the same thing happened.  I cant see how the safety board let this be on the road


----------



## Frannie

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *"there is no fix"*
> If it's mechanical there is always a fix - you might not want to spend the $$$ but it can be fixed. i.e. New front end from a different make or model.
Click to expand...

Dealers told owners that it was supposed to pull to the right, really

LOST JEEPS • View topic - Pulling to the Right Normal?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The OP didn't really define what he meant by 'Old cars'
Heck, many people consider last years models as "OLD"

Personally I don't particularly like newer cars because they are designed specifically to force you to keep shoveling cash at their dealers.
Lots of really nice features, sure, but the more sophisticated the electronics, the shorter the lifespan imo.

That said, I might try one of the C8's.


----------



## Frannie

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The OP didn't really define what he meant by 'Old cars'
> Heck, many people consider last years models as "OLD"
> 
> Personally I don't particularly like newer cars because they are designed specifically to force you to keep shoveling cash at their dealers.
> Lots of really nice features, sure, but the more sophisticated the electronics, the shorter the lifespan imo.
> 
> That said, I might try one of the C8's.


Anyone buying a c8 should either be rich or not care that the engine was moved and may not work


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Frannie said:


> Anyone buying a c8 should either be rich or not care that the engine was moved and may not work



Poor man's high end sports car.   Pretty amazing what GM did though.
Sadly, they locked down the computers with heavy encryption so modding it might be a bitch until someone cracks the encryption.

A lot of bang for the buck regardless....I like "quick" things......(be nice)  lol


----------



## Frannie

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buying a c8 should either be rich or not care that the engine was moved and may not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor man's high end sports car.   Pretty amazing what GM did though.
> Sadly, they locked down the computers with heavy encryption so modding it might be a bitch until someone cracks the encryption.
> 
> A lot of bang for the buck regardless....I like "quick" things......(be nice)  lol
Click to expand...

It may turn out to be just fine, but moving the engine is a big deal.  GM should have been testing these for at least 5 years not just do it because no one is buying the Camaro anymore


----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The OP didn't really define what he meant by 'Old cars'
> Heck, many people consider last years models as "OLD"
> 
> Personally I don't particularly like newer cars because they are designed specifically to force you to keep shoveling cash at their dealers.
> Lots of really nice features, sure, but the more sophisticated the electronics, the shorter the lifespan imo.
> 
> That said, I might try one of the C8's.



OMG Yes!


----------



## rightwinger

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dated a girl that had one
> Had the same engine and transmission as a Beetle
> 
> Fun little car to drive, but so was a Beetle
> 
> Didn’t see any more maintenance problems you didn’t see on other VWs
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
Click to expand...

You missed the Yugo

People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


>


My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time. 






That was one sweet little car.


----------



## Erinwltr

rightwinger said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> 
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
Click to expand...

Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.


Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
Click to expand...

Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an underhood welder and I carry a spool gun, welding rod and a welding hood in my gear along with a compliment of tools. There's one thing you can be sure of when wheeling out in the boondocks and that is that AAA ain't coming. You either somehow fix it yourself or start walking. You should see some of the McGiver trail fixes though. How about repairing a busted tranfercase with beer cans and JB Weld for example. However, It held oil and that was all that counted to get to the end and off the trail so it was legit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why? 
They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
Click to expand...

Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
Click to expand...

So the sum total of your experience is test driving a Jeep Liberty once yet you feel qualified to run your big mouth incessantly about a topic with which you have absolutely NO experence.
 I'm  no expert but my opinion is that you have shit for brains and you're doing your level best to prove it to the world.
BTW while Jeep Wranglers are probably the most popular vehicle seen on off road trails,  I don't  think I've even seen a Libertty offroad.


----------



## Erinwltr

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> 
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
Click to expand...

Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.


----------



## Erinwltr

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so far in the boonies first with my 92K blazer and now with my 2010 Nissan pathfinder that there was no cell phone service.  Seriously if you feel that your Chrysler is such a piece of shit that you need a welder you should stay home.  You are assuming that the broken tie rod won't translate quickly into a broken skull and that is not always the case.
> 
> Or after this happens more than once it is clear that new heavier not made of Chrysler steel rods are needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
Click to expand...

You are so demented from jeep ownership that you think tie rods are supposed to break

Jesus


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> 
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
Click to expand...

Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.  
Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the hell you're blathering about. Put a sock in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would any rational human go rock climbing with tie rods that break knowing that the loss of control could cause death?
> 
> The fact is that your cheap is a piece of krap and you have accepted this as normal.
> 
> I test drove a jeep liberty once, it pulled hard to the right, I told the owner it needed alignment.  I went home and did some research and it turns out they all pull to the right and there is no fix.
> 
> Or, it's a piece of shit
> 
> Google it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the sum total of your experience is test driving a Jeep Liberty once yet you feel qualified to run your big mouth incessantly about a topic with which you have absolutely NO experence.
> I'm  no expert but my opinion is that you have shit for brains and you're doing your level best to prove it to the world.
> BTW while Jeep Wranglers are probably the most popular vehicle seen on off road trails,  I don't  think I've even seen a Libertty offroad.
Click to expand...

Name an auto company that went bankrupt TWICE


Let me know if you need a hand welding your cheap every time you use it


----------



## Frannie

Erinwltr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
Click to expand...

How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no cell service in sight of an interstate highway-means nothing.
> 
> Underhood welders are nothing remarkable on hard-core 4x4s.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so demented from jeep ownership that you think tie rods are supposed to break
> 
> Jesus
Click to expand...

Just as i said you can read or comprehend fer shit. I don't own or drive a friggin Jeep dumbass. I drive a highly modified Toyota Tacoma that I modified for rock crawling. I even posted a picture of it and it doesn't look even close to any model of Jeep. 
Get a friggin clue fer pity sake. In the meantime, SHUT IT.


----------



## Erinwltr

Frannie said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
Click to expand...

It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
Click to expand...

You're a clueless idiot and troll.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude bragging that your tie rods break when you go off road so often that you need a welder is retarded.  Rock climbing is dangerous now you watch this video and see if you can figure out what happens when a tie rod breaks.  Seriously if the rods break you either need better rods or a better balanced vehicle made for what you are doing.
> 
> Really when a rod breaks you just weld it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so demented from jeep ownership that you think tie rods are supposed to break
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as i said you can read or comprehend fer shit. I don't own or drive a friggin Jeep dumbass. I drive a highly modified Toyota Tacoma that I modified for rock crawling. I even posted a picture of it and it doesn't look even close to any model of Jeep.
> Get a friggin clue fer pity sake. In the meantime, SHUT IT.
Click to expand...

Rock crawling is nothing more than a fool abusing a vehicle.


----------



## Frannie

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....

If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so demented from jeep ownership that you think tie rods are supposed to break
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as i said you can read or comprehend fer shit. I don't own or drive a friggin Jeep dumbass. I drive a highly modified Toyota Tacoma that I modified for rock crawling. I even posted a picture of it and it doesn't look even close to any model of Jeep.
> Get a friggin clue fer pity sake. In the meantime, SHUT IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock crawling is nothing more than a fool abusing a vehicle.
Click to expand...

And you're a fool abusing the Internet. 
Now shut the fuck up, asshole.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
Click to expand...

How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a clueless idiot and troll.
Click to expand...

Who has never broken a tie rod in 34 years driving.

Never owned a cheap though


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so demented from jeep ownership that you think tie rods are supposed to break
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as i said you can read or comprehend fer shit. I don't own or drive a friggin Jeep dumbass. I drive a highly modified Toyota Tacoma that I modified for rock crawling. I even posted a picture of it and it doesn't look even close to any model of Jeep.
> Get a friggin clue fer pity sake. In the meantime, SHUT IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock crawling is nothing more than a fool abusing a vehicle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're a fool abusing the Internet.
> Now shut the fuck up, asshole.
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting the internet know how shitty jeep tie rods are


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a clueless idiot and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has never broken a tie rod in 34 years driving.
> 
> Never owned a cheap though
Click to expand...

Youve been reported for trolling, asshole.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.
Click to expand...

Well then Chrysler factories should use better metal then


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
Click to expand...

I think the Civic Type R is its equivalent. Its a much faster modern version CRX.


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a clueless idiot and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has never broken a tie rod in 34 years driving.
> 
> Never owned a cheap though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve been reported for trolling, asshole.
Click to expand...

This is a car thread where you are bragging that jeep tie rods break so often that people bring welders in the woods to fix them.  To you this is normal. It's not kid.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then Chrysler factories should use better metal then
Click to expand...

And you should use better sense than to keep running  your mouth after being reported for trolling.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with the Civic Type R? Its a much faster modern version CRX.
Click to expand...

Well it's a 4 cylinder toy to start


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> 
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then Chrysler factories should use better metal then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should use better sense than to keep running  your mouted after being reported for trolling.
Click to expand...

You are the troll, you are just pissed that I pointed out that welding a critical part such as a tie rod is ignorant as a new rod is not all that expensive and would be safe.


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a 1989 CRX we kept for at least 12 years, that thing was a blast to drive.  It was so low to the ground you climbed down into it which gave it amazing cornering abilities at high speeds.  The one major drawback was because it was so low to the ground and relatively small, like motorcycles other drivers just didn't always see it so one had to be on the defensive all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one sweet little car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Civic Type R is its equivalent. Its a much faster modern version CRX.
Click to expand...

It's ugly.


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with the Civic Type R? Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a 4 cylinder toy to start
Click to expand...

That 4 cylinder toy will smoke 99% of the cars on the road.


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!  I forgot about the Yugo.
> Awesome story.  It was my dream car in the 80s.  What kind of mileage did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Civic Type R is its equivalent. Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ugly.
Click to expand...

So is the CRX.


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you, brainless illiterate dumb ass, learn to read.  I  said I've welded a lot of tie rods on Jeeps,  not my tie rod. I have my tie rod mounted up high and out of the way. I also run high pinion differentials so the drive shafts are up high and away from the rocks.
> The welder I have is used mostly on other peoples rigs. I think I've used it on my junk exactly once and it's a pain because I have to reverese the polarity from normal to weld on my own junk.
> However in a pinch you can also use a couple of car batteries connected in series to weld with. It works rather well in fact. For MIG welding anyway but not for stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welding tie rods is the dumbest and most dangerous thing I can imagine, in any situation.  Again you said you have an underhood welder to fix your piece of shit jeep tie rods on the trail.  A smarter thing to do would be to install quality tie rods before going on the trail for anyone.  Seriously however thanks for the knowledge that jeeps have this serious tie rod problem and should not be off road for any reason, they also should not be on the road for any reason.  There is a reason that Chrysler went bankrupt twice, you know it but can't connect the dots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of people on here that have no idea of what they are talking about but are more than willing to run off at the mouth anyway.  Why?
> They also can't read or comprehend worth a crap. I think I know the answer to that one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  How can someone be such a prick on a thread about cars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can someone be so stupid as to brag that their tie rods break so often that they bring a welder where ever they go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, they deserve each other.


----------



## Dick Foster

Frannie said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a god damned car thread.  Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then Chrysler factories should use better metal then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should use better sense than to keep running  your mouted after being reported for trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the troll, you are just pissed that I pointed out that welding a critical part such as a tie rod is ignorant as a new rod is not all that expensive and would be safe.
Click to expand...

Now you get to be ignored. Stupidity offends me..


----------



## Ringel05

Godboy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> 
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the Civic Type R is its equivalent. Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the CRX.
Click to expand...

Like I said before, each to their own......


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> 
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with the Civic Type R? Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a 4 cylinder toy to start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 4 cylinder toy will smoke 99% of the cars on the road.
Click to expand...

You got the muffler that makes it sound like the weed trimmer that it is


----------



## Frannie

Dick Foster said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think people that think breaking tie rods is normal are hysterical.....
> 
> If you break a rod on a dangerous incline you could be dead.  And who the hell welds a part as critical as a tie rod anyway
> 
> 
> 
> How about everyone including factories you complete dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then Chrysler factories should use better metal then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should use better sense than to keep running  your mouted after being reported for trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the troll, you are just pissed that I pointed out that welding a critical part such as a tie rod is ignorant as a new rod is not all that expensive and would be safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you get to be ignored. Stupidity offends me..
Click to expand...

Enjoy that jeep with the welded rods


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with the Civic Type R? Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a 4 cylinder toy to start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 4 cylinder toy will smoke 99% of the cars on the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got the muffler that makes it sound like the weed trimmer that it is
Click to expand...

That weed trimmer beats a Hellcat on a track.


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell, I don't remember.  The funny thing is my wife had never driven a stick before, her brother drove it off the lot and I had to teach her how to drive it......
> 
> 
> 
> Cool car to learn to drive a stick.  Just for shits and giggles I googled it and looks like the little car got 40 in the city and 48 highway.  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Road and Track did an article back in 2017, Honda: Please Bring Back the CRX.  Matt Farah (don't know who he is) took a B20 4 cylinder out of a 99' CRV Crossover and a 5 speed manual from an Integra and stuck it in a CRX..........  Doesn't seem like much but as light as the CRX is it apparently added 50% more horsepower.
> Granted the stock CRX wasn't what one would consider fast on the straightaway but there's not a stock "muscle car" (not talking exotic like Lamborghinis) that could keep up with it on winding mountain/canyon roads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with the Civic Type R? Its a much faster modern version CRX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a 4 cylinder toy to start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 4 cylinder toy will smoke 99% of the cars on the road.
Click to expand...

Many formula one cars have been four poppers.


----------



## Meister

*Please stay on topic moving forward.  That is all*


----------



## Ringel05

Meister said:


> *Please stay on topic moving forward.  That is all*









Oh, topic, not tropic.......


My bad........


----------



## toobfreak

Dick Foster said:


> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
Click to expand...

As a matter of fact, Dick, it really isn't.  But as someone who has worked in heavy industry where they had a department of 20-30 welders where bad welds could mean lives I can tell you that finding a GOOD welder IS something very special.  I don't get the feeling you're one of them.

Good welding is both an art and a science.


----------



## Ringel05

Soooooo, back on track (so to speak........).  Here's a future classic, if you can afford it get one now as they're only going up in price.

Honda S2000











Arguably the best car Honda ever made.


----------



## Dick Foster

I


toobfreak said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my TORCH. You've probably never even touched one... punk...
> 
> 
> 
> Welding is nothing spectacular ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a matter of fact, Dick, it really isn't.  But as someone who has worked in heavy industry where they had a department of 20-30 welders where bad welds could mean lives I can tell you that finding a GOOD welder IS something very special.  I don't get the feeling you're one of them.
> 
> Good welding is both an art and a science.
Click to expand...

I never claimed to be a good welder but when youre 30 miles out in the sticks, good enough will do till you can get it fixed proper. And yes I do know a good welder when I see one. 
I had a pan deck put up last summer. It's a steel and concrete affair. The kid that did most of the welding was insanely good. His stick welds looked better than my TIG work and his TIG looked as if it had been MIG welded. All positions and some in very cramped and tight spaces. He used a truck mouted for the stick and a suitcase for the MIG. I almost hated him but as it was my deck, it was okay.


----------



## Erinwltr

Ringel05 said:


> Soooooo, back on track (so to speak........).  Here's a future classic, if you can afford it get one now as they're only going up in price.
> 
> Honda S2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably the best car Honda ever made.


The NSX was pretty awesome as well, though plated as an Acura.


----------



## toobfreak

Ringel05 said:


> Soooooo, back on track (so to speak........).  Here's a future classic, if you can afford it get one now as they're only going up in price.
> 
> Honda S2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably the best car Honda ever made.




The only really important thing to remember here is that cars are not machines in the conventional sense, there is no absolute better or worse, good or bad with them like an elevator or a pacemaker.  Automobiles are as much a statement about the individual as they are about getting around, that is why there are literally 10,000 different sizes, shapes, styles, specs and colors.  So the entire premise of this OP is lame brained about older cars and only speaks to one persons bias towards them as if his views were absolute.  A 1940 Packard was as much a statement of the state of the art in its day on its roads then as any car today.

You like what you like, you drive what you drive and for whatever reason suits you.  It is all the individual choices out there that make them so great.


----------



## Ringel05

toobfreak said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, back on track (so to speak........).  Here's a future classic, if you can afford it get one now as they're only going up in price.
> 
> Honda S2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably the best car Honda ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only really important thing to remember here is that cars are not machines in the conventional sense, there is no absolute better or worse, good or bad with them like an elevator or a pacemaker.  Automobiles are as much a statement about the individual as they are about getting around, that is why there are literally 10,000 different sizes, shapes, styles, specs and colors.  So the entire premise of this OP is lame brained about older cars and only speaks to one persons bias towards them as if his views were absolute.  A 1940 Packard was as much a statement of the state of the art in its day on its roads then as any car today.
> 
> You like what you like, you drive what you drive and for whatever reason suits you.  It is all the individual choices out there that make them so great.
Click to expand...

Never said any differently.  As for the claim that the S2000 was the best Honda ever made?  That was the assessment of roadster aficionados.  Me?  I drive pickemup trucks........  They're multi purpose, that's my primary requirement, utility over looks.........


----------



## ABikerSailor

Godboy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my younger days, I dreamed of going to Moab and riding the Slickrock Trail on a mountain bike.
> 
> Now?  I'm too old for the rigors of mountain biking, and am just a road bike person now.
> 
> 
> 
> They do nutty stuff on bikes out there. There are some scary videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20's and 30's, I did lots of stupid stuff on both road and mountain bikes.  Whenever my friends and I went out for mountain biking, it wasn't considered a successful ride unless we had at least an inch of mud caked on our bikes and bodies.
> 
> Matter of fact, around this time back in 1994, I rented a car in Providence, RI, drove it down to Jacksonville FL, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL back to Newport RI.  3 of those days I was riding in some serious rain as a tropical storm was crawling up the coast with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thats a serious ride!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, from around late summer 1986 until around mid summer 1997, I didn't own a car and rode a bike every where I went.  First long trip was from Memphis TN to Jacksonville FL when I transferred, and I wanted to see if I could ride the 700 mile distance.  When I found out that I could, I resolved to see if I could ride to each of my next duty stations, and did 3 different times.
> 
> Memphis TN - Jacksonville FL 7 days.
> Jacksonville FL - Newport RI, 12 days.
> Newport RI - Norfolk VA, 5 days.
> 
> During that time I also commuted back and forth to work.  When I lived in Memphis, the commute was 7 miles each way.  Jacksonville was 12 miles each way (but also had a longer route going home for training purposes), and Newport was only 3 1/2 miles each way, but every evening, I would ride the Ocean Drive on my way home, turning it into a 15 mile ride.
> 
> Yeah.  At one time I was a serious cyclist, and was fast as hell.  Been clocked at 66 mph going downhill, 54 drafting off of a garbage truck, could hit 48 for up to 1/2 a mile if I was sprinting for the finish line, and had an average cruising speed of 22 to 25 mph, constant.
> 
> One year, I was ranked 20th in the city of Memphis for amateur bike riders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! You were definitely good on a bike. Going 64 mph on a bike is a terrifying thought!
Click to expand...


Interesting thing happens when you get up into the higher speeds on a bicycle.  At 60 mph and below, you get the normal road buzz and vibrations.  At around 61 mph, your wheels will start to shimmy at a high rate of speed and it will last until you hit 63.  Above 63 mph?  It's smooth as glass.  And, same thing happens when you start to slow down, speed shimmy happens from 62 until you hit 60, and then it's back to regular road buzz.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, while I wouldn't mind a car with upgrades like suspension and disc brakes, that is about as far as I would want to take it with a resto mod.

Like I said, a non computerized engine is much easier to work on, and, if something bad DOES happen like an EMP, those will be the only engines that will be left working.  All the others will be fried.

And, if you don't get all the computer things taken care of when you first build one, it won't work.  I saw an episode on Velocity one time where they were trying to put a modern engine into an old car, and they had a hell of a time tricking the computer into working with the older transmission and electric system.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, while I wouldn't mind a car with upgrades like suspension and disc brakes, that is about as far as I would want to take it with a resto mod.
> 
> Like I said, a non computerized engine is much easier to work on, and, if something bad DOES happen like an EMP, those will be the only engines that will be left working.  All the others will be fried.
> 
> And, if you don't get all the computer things taken care of when you first build one, it won't work.  I saw an episode on Velocity one time where they were trying to put a modern engine into an old car, and they had a hell of a time tricking the computer into working with the older transmission and electric system.


Old dashboards look awful and their stereos systems obviously suck. Those old seats are also bouncy and uncomfortable.

I can respect the ease of maintenence on older engines, but the rest needs to be restomodded, in my opinion.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Godboy said:


>




That's just ugly. What are ya gonna do, exit the thing in a cape and a mask? Gosh.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Feel sorry for kids these days that have to drive cars that cant take minor contact without needing major repair.
Do they have demo derbies anymore....probably not with pop can cars of today


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*  A work of Art. The 69 MACH 1.*
*God they are beautiful.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Natural Citizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ugly. What are ya gonna do, exit the thing in a cape and a mask? Gosh.
Click to expand...


Not only are they strange looking, but they are also useless for anything other than driving from place to place.  You can't get groceries, or take along more than 1 passenger.

Gimmie the Mach 1 Mustang convertible that is in the post above.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ugly. What are ya gonna do, exit the thing in a cape and a mask? Gosh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are they strange looking, but they are also useless for anything other than driving from place to place.  You can't get groceries, or take along more than 1 passenger.
> 
> Gimmie the Mach 1 Mustang convertible that is in the post above.
Click to expand...

If you own a Pagani, you have other cars you can use when you have more than one passenger.

No car on earth is better made than a Pagani. The designer/owner of Pagani literally put carbon fiber on the bottom of the seats because, and i quote... "one day the owner will drop his keys, and when he fishes them out from under there, i want it to look beautiful".

All of them are handbuilt and no 2 are the same. Its a work of art. Horacio Pagani is the Da Vinci of our age. Hes a master artist and car designer, and he makes the finest carbon fiber in the world. He has mastered 3 trades that usually take a lifetime to perfect.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ugly. What are ya gonna do, exit the thing in a cape and a mask? Gosh.
Click to expand...

If you own a Pagani, you can wear a clown suit and youll still look cool.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just ugly. What are ya gonna do, exit the thing in a cape and a mask? Gosh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only are they strange looking, but they are also useless for anything other than driving from place to place.  You can't get groceries, or take along more than 1 passenger.
> 
> Gimmie the Mach 1 Mustang convertible that is in the post above.
Click to expand...

Here is a guy grocery shopping in his Pagani Huayra.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I really dig those paper bags. Gonna have to try to look for those. Do they sell em in the grocery stores? I can't stand those plastic ones.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Natural Citizen said:


> I really dig those paper bags. Gonna have to try to look for those. Do they sell em in the grocery stores? I can't stand those plastic ones.



Paper bags like that are given out at your high end grocery shops.


----------



## Godboy

The automotive world LOVES Horacio Pagani.

Modern Day Da Vinci: Horacio Pagani - Speedhunters

Horacio Pagani: The Leonardo Da Vinci of the Automotive World (Part 3/4).

Horacio Pagani: the big interview


----------



## Natural Citizen

ABikerSailor said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig those paper bags. Gonna have to try to look for those. Do they sell em in the grocery stores? I can't stand those plastic ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper bags like that are given out at your high end grocery shops.
Click to expand...


Hm. Gonna have to look next time. Thanks.


----------



## Jarlaxle

rightwinger said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had an old bug in the 80s - 90s, when I would come back to Colo Springs to visit I'd drive that thing everywhere.  It was fun especially in the winter in empty parking lots........
> 
> 
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
Click to expand...

The Yugo was a better car than the VW.


----------



## Ringel05

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heaters on those things sucked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Yugo was a better car than the VW.
Click to expand...

Welp, we know someone doesn't like VWs........


----------



## Godboy

Ringel05 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> 
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Yugo was a better car than the VW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, we know someone doesn't like VWs........
Click to expand...

He seems to hate everything.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Ringel05 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sucks on every VW
> 
> 
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Yugo was a better car than the VW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, we know someone doesn't like VWs........
Click to expand...


They did nothing well except "cute". Slow, poor-handling, poor-braking, unheated death traps, a relic that is closer to a Model A than anything post-WW2 but was sold into the 1970s.  It should have been euthanized by 1960 at the latest.


----------



## CWayne

toobfreak said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.
> 
> But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.
> 
> View attachment 278639
> 
> Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.
Click to expand...

This one was a real Doozy!

1931 Duesenberg Model J


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm thinking about swappng out the stock front bumper of my weekender to this one...






Except laguna blue, mine's not red. I have to take the front bumper off in order to put the new fog lamp assemblies in anyway. Maybe thiis winter. Probably this winter.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm thinking about swappng out the stock front bumper of my weekender to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except laguna blue, mine's not red. I have to take the front bumper off in order to put the new fog lamp assemblies in anyway. Maybe thiis winter. Probably this winter.


Its an aftermarket bumper color matched to your vet?


----------



## Godboy

Ive been thinking about changing my grille from this...






to this...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Godboy said:


> Its an aftermarket bumper color matched to your vet?



It comes unpainted. I have the paint for it, though.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Godboy said:


> Ive been thinking about changing my grille from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...



I kind of like the stock one. If it were the same color blue it'd look really unique.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an aftermarket bumper color matched to your vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes unpainted. I have the paint for it, though.
Click to expand...

What year is your car? Paint starts to fade after a number of years. Your bumper could end up being brighter than the rest of the car.


----------



## Ringel05

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Beetles were great
> Inexpensive, fun to drive, easy to maintain
> 
> 
> 
> Worst car ever sold in the United States.  They did nothing well except "cute" and should have been euthanized twenty years before they finally were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the Yugo
> 
> People still love their Bugs....they are still on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Yugo was a better car than the VW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, we know someone doesn't like VWs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did nothing well except "cute". Slow, poor-handling, poor-braking, unheated death traps, a relic that is closer to a Model A than anything post-WW2 but was sold into the 1970s.  It should have been euthanized by 1960 at the latest.
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Natural Citizen

Godboy said:


> What year is your car? Paint starts to fade after a number of years. Your bumper could end up being brighter than the rest of the car.



A 1990. But the paint on it is fresh, less than a year old. That's why I have the paint for it. That could still happen, I suppose. Between now and winter, I may very well decide on a whole new color completely.  The blue was okay this year. Mayeb keep it blue for another year, maybe not. Depends on my mood and my health. I managed to get the interior completely restored over the summer, so I'm glad about that.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year is your car? Paint starts to fade after a number of years. Your bumper could end up being brighter than the rest of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1990. But the paint on it is fresh, less than a year old. That's why I have the paint for it. That could still happen, I suppose. Between now and winter, I may very well decide on a whole new color completely.  The blue was okay this year. Mayeb keep it blue for another year, maybe not. Depends on my mood and my health. I managed to get the interior completely restored over the summer, so I'm glad about that.
Click to expand...

Youre probably fine if its just a year old. Are you painting it yourself?


----------



## toobfreak

CWayne said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.
> 
> But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.
> 
> View attachment 278639
> 
> Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one was a real Doozy!
> 
> 1931 Duesenberg Model J
Click to expand...


Why, that tired old clunker with its outdated suspension and poor handling!  A menace to the highway!  That is probably why if you were actually lucky enough to own a Duesenberg today, it would be stopping cars and turning heads everywhere you went.  Bottom line:  few cars today will still be so admired, valued and collected 100 years after the fact, much less be the reference standard of excellence (it's a Doozy).


----------



## Godboy

toobfreak said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.
> 
> But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.
> 
> View attachment 278639
> 
> Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one was a real Doozy!
> 
> 1931 Duesenberg Model J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, that tired old clunker with its outdated suspension and poor handling!  A menace to the highway!  That is probably why if you were actually lucky enough to own a Duesenberg today, it would be stopping cars and turning heads everywhere you went.  Bottom line:  few cars today will still be so admired, valued and collected 100 years after the fact, much less be the reference standard of excellence (it's a Doozy).
Click to expand...

Im not into Hermez, or brown cars, but this car will be admired, valued and collected in 100 years. Its a well known car in the supercar community and it is the only one in the world. It is the epitome of master craftsmanship. How he convinced Hermez and Pagani to team up and design him a car, ill never know.

Watch this video. Its actually really interesting.


----------



## toobfreak

Godboy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Why would anyone waste a second trying to change your mind? Who cares what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Goodboy seems hell bent on comparing apples and oranges while rationalizing his desire to own an uber-expensive super high tech car.  The thing is that cars of old were designed on STYLING and beauty, then government regulations forced them into efficiency so they began looking at wind drag and all kinds of other things resulting in the modern car which basically all look the same.
> 
> But on beauty, breeding and class alone, it sure is hard to beat a 1935 Bugatti.
> 
> View attachment 278639
> 
> Imagine having this to cruise around in, in 1935 when others were still cruising around in Model T Fords.  That was the life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one was a real Doozy!
> 
> 1931 Duesenberg Model J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, that tired old clunker with its outdated suspension and poor handling!  A menace to the highway!  That is probably why if you were actually lucky enough to own a Duesenberg today, it would be stopping cars and turning heads everywhere you went.  Bottom line:  few cars today will still be so admired, valued and collected 100 years after the fact, much less be the reference standard of excellence (it's a Doozy).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not into Hermez, or brown cars, but this car will be admired, valued and collected in 100 years. Its a well known car in the supercar community and it is the only one in the world. It is the epitome of master craftsmanship. How he convinced Hermez and Pagani to team up and design him a car, ill never know.
> 
> Watch this video. Its actually really interesting.
Click to expand...



I've never seen Brown look better.  
Leave it to a guy to own a supercar like that for four years and not even know it comes with luggage compartments and luggage.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm thinking about swappng out the stock front bumper of my weekender to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except laguna blue, mine's not red. I have to take the front bumper off in order to put the new fog lamp assemblies in anyway. Maybe thiis winter. Probably this winter.


/—-/ Don’t mess with perfection. Leave the fog lamps off.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Don’t mess with perfection. Leave the fog lamps off.




Yeah, but the fog lights are stock. I'm just replacing them because they're starting to lose their luster and probably better to just swap em out while the bumper is off. I already have em, I just haven't wanted to take the bumper off twice, I'd rather do it all in one shot over the einter months.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Don’t mess with perfection. Leave the fog lamps off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the fog lights are stock. I'm just replacing them because they're starting to lose their luster and probably better to just swap em out while the bumper is off. I already have em, I just haven't wanted to take the bumper off twice, I'd rather do it all in one shot over the einter months.
Click to expand...

I get the appeal of wanting your car to look different from everyone elses.


----------



## ABikerSailor

For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........


----------



## WinterBorn

I both disagree and agree with the OP.

For a daily driver, I want a newer car.   They are superior in almost every way.    The only thing an old car can boast, as far as superiority, is that you could work on them yourself.

For all the other reasons you own a car, the old cars are great.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Godboy said:


> I really dont like old cars that are stock. With the exception of muscle cars from the 60s, and maybe a few from the 70s, im not interested in old cars at all. If it isnt a restomod, its awful.
> 
> For starters, old cars are unreliable. There was once a time when 100,000 miles meant your car was ready for a graveyard. They just didnt hold up, even if you maintained them.
> 
> Secondly, they arent safe. They handle terribly and their brakes are atrocious. They have no business being on the road with modern cars. We have enough deaths on our roads as it is.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, they dont perform well at all. You cant corner effectively, and they arent fast (by todays standards). For about $2,000, you can tune up a friggin Ford Focus to easily outperform the baddest cars from the past (top speed, quarter mile, track times, etc).
> 
> Ok, this is old and in super good condition, but its shape is silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money you probably spent to buy that ^, you could buy this BMW 8 Series Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had 100 grand to spend on a car, would it be on an old classic? Come on man. Dont tell me you wouldnt take the Beamer.
> 
> Old cars suck, change my mind.



I completely agree. Old cars suck. They are, in many ways more stylish looking. However, when it comes to braking, handling, safety, and many other metrics, they are complete garbage.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

ABikerSailor said:


> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475


Yeah...but it's still a Volkswagen. It rattles, shakes, and sounds like you are being propelled by a continuous fart. Plus, they are uglier than homemade soap.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Godboy said:


> Ive been thinking about changing my grille from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...


My wife drives one of those Civics. Good little car.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ABikerSailor said:


> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475




Kit cars and the like, I have a friend who still travels / drives his dads 1970's VW bus once in a while(his dad died a few years ago and drove it to the day he died)... that bus must have over a million  miles on it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Godboy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 Ford Gran Torino.  I do like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 72 Gran Torino, I hated that car with a passion when I was 16...it seemed like every week something went wrong with it, working at arby's I rode my bicycle more then I drove it.
> 
> Engine replaced
> 
> Starter
> 
> Battery
> 
> Alternative..
> 
> 
> When I finally had enough of it, it wouldn't go in reverse,  I gave it to my uncle for $500 and bought a 1972 Gran Prix SE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 278663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old cares arent reliable. Thats one of the main reasons i dont like them.
Click to expand...


I'm the same age as you and find that total nonsense. To me, besides the heightened safety standards (which add significant weight) today's new cars are worthless (depreciation-wise) and made to be disposable. The newest car I have was made in 2005. My pickup truck is nearly 25-years-old. My off-roader is nearly 20. They are all reliable because they are fixable and I understand how to properly maintain them. A vehicle is an investment that a sensible person should protect. I have more respect for someone that can wrench and maintain than I do for someone that only buys new, is dependent upon mechanics, dealerships, limited warranties and continually loses money on their investment in today's throw away culture. There's no new automobiles out today that offer anything I require that I can't achieve with aftermarket parts anyway.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...


----------



## westwall

ABikerSailor said:


> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475








VWs are very cool.  Especially the older ones.  I really like the old Datsun 510 series as well.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

1970 GTO


----------



## WinterBorn

westwall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWs are very cool.  Especially the older ones.  I really like the old Datsun 510 series as well.
Click to expand...


VWs have been modified and hot-rodded since forever.    I have seen a few that were some potent beasts.

But the thing that stands out to me is the durability of the old Beetles.    The last Beetles produced in the US left the showroom in 1979.   And there were only a few of those.  So the old Beetles you see, and there are plenty, are 40 years old at best.    And still chugging along.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...



This is an important factor to me.    Not for car shows, but music festivals.

There are two music events in Atlanta that have small car shows.   Nothing big, but some very nice old cars.   The only qualification is that the vehicle must be 25 years old or older.

I have a '94 Suburban.   Good solid truck and tows our camper really well.    But I can enter it in the car show and not have to walk 4 or 5 blocks with our chairs, cooler, canopy tent ect.


----------



## Godboy

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...


They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
Click to expand...


What is it?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...


Ferrari FXX K. A 3 Million dollar race car you'll never see on any road, and very few local car shows. A ridiculous example.


----------



## Rambunctious

Today...






Yesterday...


----------



## miketx




----------



## MisterBeale

My kid just crashed his car.  

It is a pre 1999 model.  When he went to Rock Auto to look for parts?  I was jealous about how inexpensive the parts are.  He'll be able to fix that sucker for a steal.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> View attachment 289642
> 1970 GTO


/---- Never liked that year GTO. I prefer the mid-60s. Yeah, I know the concept of the GTO, a hot rod hiding in a family car.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ferrari FXX K. A 3 Million dollar race car you'll never see on any road, and very few local car shows. A ridiculous example.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it didn't look like a street car.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
Click to expand...


Well if I was parked on a race track, sure they would push my car into a ditch.   But other than race fanatics, the car above is useless.  If you want to fantasize about impossible cars that can drive on streets, go right ahead.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...

Ferrari FXX K. I think they made 40 of these, if my memory serves me.


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was parked on a race track, sure they would push my car into a ditch.   But other than race fanatics, the car above is useless.  If you want to fantasize about impossible cars that can drive on streets, go right ahead.
Click to expand...

I thought we were talking about a car show. These cars have been to various car shows. If it makes you feel better, i can post many cars that are street legal and worth a fuck of a lot more than an FXX K.

How about my favorite car? Pagani Zonda Barchetta, $15,000,000. Youd get yelled at if you parked your old car anywhere near this.


----------



## Godboy

This menacing Mansory Edition Lamborghini Aventador SV featured at the 2019 Geneva Auto Convention shits on any old car you can produce a picture of. The design on the all carbon fiber body is thousands of tiny stealth bombers, giving it an almost textured look. This has to be the baddest Lambo ever made.


----------



## Godboy

They only made 3 of these and Ralph Lauren was one of the lucky guys Bugatti offered it to. It is such a highly sought after car, that a very wealthy buyer offered him $100,000,000 for it, but he refused to sell it.

Bugatti La Voiture


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Godboy said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be allowed into the show...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................

Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?

Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................
> 
> Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?
> 
> Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.


Foose...


----------



## Godboy

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't be allowed into the show...
Click to expand...

Any car show you took it to would give it center stage. This one has the EVO package, which gives it way more downforce via its larger spoiler, front lip and side skirts.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................
> 
> Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?
> 
> Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.


I'm not usually fond of Fooses paint designs.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Godboy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................
> 
> Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?
> 
> Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually fond of Fooses paint designs.
Click to expand...


Well, when he does the Overhaulin' show, he has the people who know the mark best help him figure out what the vehicle should look like.  The reason I like Foose?  His metalwork and the way he can take a stock vehicle and put little touches in, but when he's done, you still know what it started life as, but it's got a lot more class when he's done.

But, for someone who is truly good at customization is Ian Roussel.  Some of the things he's come up with are truly amazing.  Especially when he decides to chop the top of an old vehicle.  And yeah, his process is kinda strange, but when he gets done, the vehicles are gorgeous. 

Kindigg in my opinion is kinda like Roussel as he's got radical designs, but he doesn't do all the work himself. 

Gas Monkey is the last shop I would want to have build me a car.  Ever since they lost their head mechanic, no way I would trust them.


----------



## Pilot1

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old cars get you a better parking space at car shows...
> 
> 
> 
> They would shove your old car into a ditch to make room for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it?
Click to expand...


It's a Hot Wheels.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................
> 
> Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?
> 
> Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually fond of Fooses paint designs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when he does the Overhaulin' show, he has the people who know the mark best help him figure out what the vehicle should look like.  The reason I like Foose?  His metalwork and the way he can take a stock vehicle and put little touches in, but when he's done, you still know what it started life as, but it's got a lot more class when he's done.
> 
> But, for someone who is truly good at customization is Ian Roussel.  Some of the things he's come up with are truly amazing.  Especially when he decides to chop the top of an old vehicle.  And yeah, his process is kinda strange, but when he gets done, the vehicles are gorgeous.
> 
> Kindigg in my opinion is kinda like Roussel as he's got radical designs, but he doesn't do all the work himself.
> 
> Gas Monkey is the last shop I would want to have build me a car.  Ever since they lost their head mechanic, no way I would trust them.
Click to expand...

One of my favorite restomods ever IS actually a Chip Foose design. Joe Rogan's Barracuda, perfectly named "Sick Fish". Foose wanted to do some wild stripes down the side, but Joe wouldn't let him. He saw it at this phase of the paint job and said "Stop. It's perfect". I agree.


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> This menacing Mansory Edition Lamborghini Aventador SV featured at the 2019 Geneva Auto Convention shits on any old car you can produce a picture of. The design on the all carbon fiber body is thousands of tiny stealth bombers, giving it an almost textured look. This has to be the baddest Lambo ever made.







I call you and raise you 20 million.  











My car is only worth a paltry 1.8 mil...  But I'll stack its looks up against any modern super car.


----------



## westwall

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question for you guys if you watch the Velocity channel......................
> 
> Who would you rather have build you a car, Dave Kindigg, Chip Foose, Gas Monkey Garage or Ian Roussel?
> 
> Me?  It would go in this order, Ian Roussel, Chip Foose, Dave Kindigg, and last, Gas Monkey.







Ian all the way.


----------



## Godboy

westwall said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This menacing Mansory Edition Lamborghini Aventador SV featured at the 2019 Geneva Auto Convention shits on any old car you can produce a picture of. The design on the all carbon fiber body is thousands of tiny stealth bombers, giving it an almost textured look. This has to be the baddest Lambo ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call you and raise you 20 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car is only worth a paltry 1.8 mil...  But I'll stack its looks up against any modern super car.
Click to expand...

You have one of the very few old (stock) cars that I actually love.


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This menacing Mansory Edition Lamborghini Aventador SV featured at the 2019 Geneva Auto Convention shits on any old car you can produce a picture of. The design on the all carbon fiber body is thousands of tiny stealth bombers, giving it an almost textured look. This has to be the baddest Lambo ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call you and raise you 20 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car is only worth a paltry 1.8 mil...  But I'll stack its looks up against any modern super car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have one of the very few old (stock) cars that I actually love.
Click to expand...







Most of the new cars these days use mine for inspiration.  Mine has race history which gives it a leg up on a standard MKI.


----------



## Picaro

westwall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWs are very cool.  Especially the older ones.  I really like the old Datsun 510 series as well.
Click to expand...


I could change out an engine in My old VW on the side of the road, in less than an hour in some cases. I liked a couple of old Datsuns I had, bu tI hated the dual point distributors when I had to change the points out. Last Bug I owned was a '72 Super Beetle, the orange and black Halloween one. Loved that car.


----------



## james bond

We got the Kawhi Leonard Reign of LA commercial.  Sure it is an image piece in order to sell shoes, but the car in it is cool.  Here it is a 1966 Chevy Impala SS 396 convertible.  Sweet:


































The lie is it's not Kawhi's car, but a rental and you can rent it, too, in LA-LA land lol.


----------



## WinterBorn

Picaro said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWs are very cool.  Especially the older ones.  I really like the old Datsun 510 series as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could change out an engine in My old VW on the side of the road, in less than an hour in some cases. I liked a couple of old Datsuns I had, bu tI hated the dual point distributors when I had to change the points out. Last Bug I owned was a '72 Super Beetle, the orange and black Halloween one. Loved that car.
Click to expand...


My last one was a blue '73 Beetle I owned from '82 to 91.    I traded it and still kick myself.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968




----------



## james bond

WinterBorn said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you guys that say Volkswagons suck, you do realize that they are one of the easiest cars to customize and upgrade, right?  I wouldn't mind owning any of these.........
> 
> View attachment 279474
> 
> View attachment 279475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VWs are very cool.  Especially the older ones.  I really like the old Datsun 510 series as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could change out an engine in My old VW on the side of the road, in less than an hour in some cases. I liked a couple of old Datsuns I had, bu tI hated the dual point distributors when I had to change the points out. Last Bug I owned was a '72 Super Beetle, the orange and black Halloween one. Loved that car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My last one was a blue '73 Beetle I owned from '82 to 91.    I traded it and still kick myself.
Click to expand...


My friend had a blue '71 Beetle that we commuted to Berkeley from San Francisco for a year.  It was a stick and had a very nice sound and ride.  Any of those 60s and early 70s Beetles are a classic today.  Any of those vintage rides from the 60s and early 70s are fun cars.  It doesn't have to be a muscle car.  Another friend had a 1960 Impala which wasn't an SS model, but still fun to ride in.  It had plenty of room with bench seats in front and a huge trunk.  We hid two guys in there during high school in order to sneak into the drive in.  Afterward, he traded it in for a 1970 440 Mopar Plymouth Duster which he modified with a bigger Holley carburetor, mufflers, air shocks, and big mag wheels and tires.  I had a 1970 Chevy Nova which I souped up to go street racing in.  All days and nights of misspent youth.


Another car I dug on from the 60s was the Ford Galaxie 500 which Glenn Fireball Roberts promoted. This one is a Ford muscle car from 1964 -- the Ford Galaxie 500.  It was a family car, but this one was specially made for the street racing crowd.  .


----------



## james bond

rightwinger said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately (whichever way you look at it) I hate, hate, hate most of the 70s and 80s cars, think they are the ugliest pieces of junk Detroit ever put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
Click to expand...


I sold new and used cars during the 80s and the mid 70s cars sucked.  I think it was the gas crisis that killed the auto market.  I can't remember when it was, but the Alaskan pipeline changed things for the better again.  People started ordering Cadillacs and Lincoln Continentals again.


----------



## james bond

That's pretty funny about the guy who owns a Pagani and didn't know about the matching luggage.  It doesn't seem like a practical everyday car although may be fun to drive around in.  It may be more for a car collector as the owner looks and sounds like a collector.  I know an anesthesiologist who could afford a car like that, but he's a bit of a nerd and so a couple of hot women he knows take advantage of him.  They would borrow his car to drive to LA from San Francisco for the weekend and return it all dirty, with trash inside, and with the gas tank bone dry.  How they get the tank so dry is a mystery?  I can see he would be missing the luggage when they returned the car.


----------



## WinterBorn

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With few exceptions (Trans Am) they were ugly, poorly made cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy ass Union workers, who thought their gravy train would last forever?
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Union workers did not design the cars, they did not buy the parts, they did not set quality standards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took a combination of commie auto unions and inbreed, clueless management to kill Detroit and they did a through job of it. Teamwork!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Capitalist corporations used up and abandoned Detroit. They designed crappy cars, cut corners and ignored the market
> 
> The consumers weren’t buying it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sold new and used cars during the 80s and the mid 70s cars sucked.  I think it was the gas crisis that killed the auto market.  I can't remember when it was, but the Alaskan pipeline changed things for the better again.  People started ordering Cadillacs and Lincoln Continentals again.
Click to expand...


When I was in the Navy I bought a '77 Mustang.   Biggest piece of shit I ever owned.   Ford was just learning about 4 cylinder motors, I think.   The engine in this disaster should have had Briggs & Stratton on the side.


----------



## MisterBeale

Here is a new car for folks that like old cars. . . 







*Ford Mustang Boss 429 Is Back In Production With 815 HP*
Ford Mustang Boss 429 Is Back In Production With 815 HP

"Behold the first brand new 1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429 in 50 years.


Earlier this year, fans of classic muscle cars rejoiced when Ford announced it's teaming up with Classic Restorations to produce new continuation versions of the 1969-1970 Mustang Boss 302, the 1969-1970 Mustang Boss 429, and the 1969-1970 Mustang Mach 1. Fast forward half a year later, and the officially-licensed 1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429 continuation car has made its public debut at the 2018 SEMA show.. . . . "


----------



## james bond

WinterBorn said:


> When I was in the Navy I bought a '77 Mustang. Biggest piece of shit I ever owned. Ford was just learning about 4 cylinder motors, I think. The engine in this disaster should have had Briggs & Stratton on the side.



Those are the cars I'm talking about.  They have V-nothing engines and the US went to a nationwide 55 mph maximum speed limit.  I had to look it up, but from 1974 to 1977, it became feasible to build the Trans-Alaska Pipeline System.  That was incredible for people of working age.  I remember one of my teachers quitting her job to go work there.  These guys were gonna get paid some big bucks doing a job no one had ever done before in those weather conditions.  I don't remember if that helped lower prices, but it was the beginning of better gas prices.  Okay, I looked it up, but there was a second 1979 oil crisis and that caused gas lines to form again.  It wasn't until 1980 that prices started to go down.  What I remember is $1.99 are you outta your mine which came probably during the 90s.


----------

